# 120 x 55 x 55  Over and out.



## Mark Evans (28 Apr 2011)

The title might just give it away  8) 

*The tank *
 120 x 55 x 55

*Filters *
from Aquadistri

*CO2 *
Via inline diffuser.

*Ferts*, 

Tropica TPN+

*Substrate*
ADA powersand special, ADA amazonia

*Plants*
Tropica

*Hardscape*
Manzanita and minilandscape rock

*Lighting*
Geisseman 2 x 150 MH 2 x 54wt5

The tank and cabinet arrive in a week or 2. Lights are on order, the wood is on its way, substrate to be ordered.
Plants to be ordered once i have everything in place   

Hold on to your knickers folks!!!


----------



## B7fec (28 Apr 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

WOOP WOOP!! Bring it on Mark!


----------



## mrjackdempsey (28 Apr 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

'Ruby', don't take your love to town   Looking forward to the next thrilling installment


----------



## viktorlantos (28 Apr 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

hmm looks like you have all the gunpowder for a great start mate  

can't wait to see the new baby


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Apr 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

A Kaiser Chief style tank...I predict a riot!


----------



## Antoni (29 Apr 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

Well, this is what we all expected! You man are so good on teasers and trailers... but not only! 

Cant wait to see it started! Aquadistri, hurry up!


----------



## Gill (29 Apr 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

Gonna Be awesome as always.


----------



## John Starkey (29 Apr 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

This will be the next 6/7 months read when it,s setup,Guiessman lighting,very costly   ,but i am sure the results will be tremendous,

all the best with this one Mark   ,

john.


----------



## sanj (29 Apr 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

Um so its all going to be RED! Well that would be a challenge indeed.


----------



## George Farmer (29 Apr 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

Tropica plants and Tropica ferts are always a recipe for success in my experience - not that you need any help to grow plants already... 

All the best with the set-up; great dimensioned tank and great gear list.


----------



## Johno2090 (29 Apr 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

Soho?


----------



## Mark Evans (15 May 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

So guys, i' haven't forgot about this. I've been waiting for bits and bobs to arrive.

Here's the next phase...

Wood! Manzi heaven


----------



## BigTom (15 May 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

Ooo, gnarly!


----------



## Mark Evans (15 May 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*



			
				BigTom said:
			
		

> Ooo, gnarly!



Indeed mate. The guy i get it off in the states, knows exactly what i want. He's never let me down. 

There's some amazing pieces in this lot, some nearly 90cm long. so should fit the tank perfectly. 

After the start I've had in the 60cm, i really cant wait for this tank to begin.


----------



## Tony Swinney (15 May 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

Good stash Mark   I've been scaping with manzie myself today, and it is great to work with - it just looks great what ever you do with it lol

Looking forward to seeing "Ruby" bloom


----------



## Antoni (15 May 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

That wood looks fantastic, I like it even in this "disorder" in the box   

Cant wait for the Ruby!


----------



## Piece-of-fish (15 May 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

Great wood Mark 
Hope you can start this soon...


----------



## B7fec (15 May 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

The suspense is killing me!!


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

A couple of things to report.

The tank should be arriving soon. fingers crossed.

I've also ordered the substrate.

5 x ADA Amazonia
1 x powersand special M -  to go with what i have left.

Many thanks to Aquajardin, great service and genuinely helpful guys.

I've also got the ADA powder system.





This is all guns blazing. My 60 has give me so much confidence, and although the science goes over my head, my eye's tell me the effectiveness of the ADA substrate systems. 

Once my tax rebate arrives (1 week) my lights will be ordered...The Geissman infinity 2 x 150MH + 2 54wT5


----------



## viktorlantos (4 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

Great gears Mark 
What the hell will be in this giant tank?  Can't wait to see it looks promising already.

If you plan to use HC on the foreground i recommend to add in the Amazonia Powder to that area in 1cm height. Since you already have the ADA stuff this is a small addition, but an amazing help with small root plant. I never do an HC tank in the future without it.


----------



## nayr88 (4 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

Sexy stuff haha. Ada always makes me happy 

So do tax rebates


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

Today I've finally put the order in for my lighting. All paid up and waiting now.

Thanks to Rich @ aqua essentials for tremendous service and patience   

There's a turn around of about 4 weeks, but i'm in no rush  8)


----------



## Bobtastic (15 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

Not sure how I missed this one but really looking forward to see your setup, scape and results!


----------



## Joecoral (15 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> The Geissman infinity 2 x 150MH + 2 54wT5



That's a lot of light! Looking forward to seeing this set up Mark...


----------



## plantbrain (16 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

I only need about 54W x 4 for my 120 gal, which is 120cm x 60x 60.
The MH's will not be needed much, maybe 1-2 hours a day is all.


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Not sure how I missed this one but really looking forward to see your setup, scape and results!



Thanks Bob. it'll be a while though, as i'm busy for the next 3 months.



			
				Joecoral said:
			
		

> That's a lot of light!



Some might say it is, but IMO it's not. 150MH over a 60l is what i'm running at the moment, so i'm sure i can handle whats to come.  8) 



			
				plantbrain said:
			
		

> The MH's will not be needed much, maybe 1-2 hours a day is all.



I'll see how the planting takes me before i decide on which way to go with the T5 and MH combination. 

with the geissman infinity, you can move the MH lamps sidewards by 10cm each way (an are of 30cm) which could come in handy to focus them over certain parts. 

I've gone for the powerchrome 5600k MH, which, by all account's are quite special to look at, and the powerchrome midday T5 lamps.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

The substrate has now been ordered and is on its way...from Aquajardin.  

The substrate system will be

5 x 9L bags ADA amazonia
Powersand special.

penac p
penac w
Tourmaline BC
clear super
Bacter100.


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

substrate arrived today.   Thanks to aquajardin for incredible service.  

I'm now thinking about fish. As the tank is rather large, i'd love some large fish.


----------



## Bobtastic (21 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

When ie it photo time!?!? Show me the scape-age!


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> When ie it photo time!?!? Show me the scape-age!



not sure mate. I done even have the tank yet, and i've blown about £1200


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

here's a pic.

ADA goodness.






and I'll add a bit of this...


----------



## Bobtastic (22 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

With all these top knotch kit and bits, is this a sponsored scape? Or have you just won the lottery?!


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> is this a sponsored scape? Or have you just won the lottery?!



part sponsored. The lighting and substrate, I've paid for out of my tax rebate.  The rest has kindly been donated.

I hope i can do it all justice. I'm itching to get my hands on the lighting rig  8)


----------



## Garuf (23 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> The rest has kindly been donated.


Alright for some! I can't actually contain my jealousy on that one, I'd punch the Prime Minister to get something free, maybe I'd get the bug back then.


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Alright for some! I can't actually contain my jealousy on that one, I'd punch the Prime Minister to get something free,



If you feel you've got something to offer someone/company, then ask. Asking is free. 

Also, if you feel you can provide these companies with hi res images etc, then ask again. It's simple. 

By the way, you may notice, I've also parted with about £1300 of my own money. That's why i go to work   ...to maintain my hobby.


----------



## Stu Worrall (23 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

very nice setup and kit mark   Looking forward to seeing it all in


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

wow £1300, thank god for tax rebates! lol

I'm the same mate, i don't go out and drink anymore (well not often), i also stopped smoking 2 years ago. So it's also my only vice. Hobby's are good.

What is the Penac stuff for?


----------



## viktorlantos (23 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

Looking good Mark! Can't wait to see what you came up with.


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> wow £1300, thank god for tax rebates! lol



 true mate. I got £3500 in total...slowly spending most of it   



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> What is the Penac stuff for?



i'm not sure   



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> very nice setup and kit mark  Looking forward to seeing it all in





			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Looking good Mark! Can't wait to see what you came up with.



hopefully, i'll come up with something as good as you guys   

Thinking cap is on.I have an idea or 2 bouncing around. One thing is for sure...I'm bang up for this, my biggest tank so far.


----------



## Garuf (23 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

That rules me out, I ain't no photographer! 

Penac is basically pumice, silica and the mineral tourmaline, some organic matter presumably moss/fern roots and some additional ferts, very, very little of what's in penac is of any use to plants.


----------



## flyingfish (23 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 preview 'Ruby'*

Some great journals about at the moment! Wish they would get planted though, cant wait to see this in its 'bloom' I mean the title 'Ruby' says it all!


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Torn...planted or gravel foregroun*



			
				flyingfish said:
			
		

> cant wait to see this in its 'bloom' I mean the title 'Ruby' says it all!



I just need to learn how to grow red plants. 

I'm a tad unsure what to do with the foreground. A big tank, lots of work make me a little apprehensive. I'm leaning towards a gravel foreground, but then a planted one would look real nice. 

A 55cm front to back, could actually let me create a really complicated foreground of both. what to do?


----------



## Garuf (26 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Torn...planted or gravel foregroun*

Both? Depends on the hardscape really, and what you want the outcome to be from it.


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Torn...planted or gravel foregroun*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Both?



yes both. if it's possible? what do you reckon?


----------



## Garuf (26 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Torn...planted or gravel foregroun*

A lot of people pigeon hole themselves into thinking it should be one or the other, it's definitely possible the trick would be balancing the textures and creating a smooth blend between the rockwork, gravel and foreground, too harsh and it just won't work. Imagine it as though it's grass spreading into the quieter areas of a path and I imagine you'll get what I mean.


----------



## flyingfish (26 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Torn...planted or gravel foregroun*

half moon shaped gravel in the corner, with the rest of the foreground planted? i havent described it well, i'll try draw a diagram if you like the idea.


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Torn...planted or gravel foregroun*



			
				flyingfish said:
			
		

> half moon shaped gravel in the corner, with the rest of the foreground planted?



I do have something else in mind. When i do eventually get the tank, I'll get cracking on a layout. 

My lights have now been dispatched from AE and I'll get them tomorrow. Really cant wait to see what Geisseman lights are all about. 8)


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Torn...planted or gravel foregroun*

and on to the lights....






One of the most incredible things I've ever seen. Germany quality! built like a tank.


----------



## Ian Holdich (29 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Torn...planted or gravel foregroun*

You can't beat the Germans for their engineering skills!


----------



## Stu Worrall (29 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Torn...planted or gravel foregroun*

yum, lighting porn...


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Torn...planted or gravel foregroun*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> You can't beat the Germans for their engineering skills!



Oh mate, the work that's gone in to it is unreal. The reflectors are just amazing. I've never seen such reflective surfaces. 



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> yum, lighting porn...



Yup! i put it next to my ADA solar 1...now that was lighting porn central.   

When i get everything up and running, I'll compare my arcadia pendant, ADA solar 1 and the giesemann infiniti.

Straight away the giesemann's output is way higher than the ADA solar 1....just by eye, i can tell.


----------



## Joecoral (30 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Torn...planted or gravel foregroun*

Those Giesemann units are fab. Very popular in the reefing world, and rightly so. Quality bit of kit you've got there!


----------



## ghostsword (30 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Torn...planted or gravel foregroun*

WOW, that video does indeed show how nice the lights are.. Amazing. They do look very posh.


----------



## Bobtastic (30 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Torn...planted or gravel foregroun*

Yee gods man! It's massive! It could double up as a sunbed! and it looks powerful enough to cook Brownies under it!

I want! I want! I want! I want! Tho I would have to sell a kidney to get one...


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Torn...planted or gravel foregroun*



			
				Joecoral said:
			
		

> Those Giesemann units are fab. Very popular in the reefing world, and rightly so. Quality bit of kit you've got there!



Yeah cheers Joe. After looking at a few setups in the reef world, it kinda swayed me into getting some. 



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> WOW, that video does indeed show how nice the lights are.. Amazing. They do look very posh.



shiny, bling mate.   



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Yee gods man! It's massive! It could double up as a sunbed! and it looks powerful enough to cook Brownies under it!



not that much bigger than an arcadia unit. It's as slim as one, is just broader. It's very heavy though. 

I've just ordered some ADA NAG green MH lamps for it from Rich @ Aquaessentials.


----------



## George Farmer (30 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Torn...planted or gravel foregroun*

Great light unit mate - one of the finest in the hobby.

I'd be interested to see how you get on with your photography using the ADA NAG.  From what I've seen the green rendition is awesome, but perhaps at the expense of other colours slightly...

Can't wait to see what 'scape you come up with!


----------



## Mrmikey (30 Jun 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Torn...planted or gravel foregroun*

the 'Darth Vader' of lights. pretty badboy IMO.


----------



## flygja (1 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Torn...planted or gravel foregroun*

Oh my... I might've soiled myself there...


----------



## Gill (1 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Torn...planted or gravel foregroun*

Sweet Lord that is a Sexy Beast


----------



## Piece-of-fish (1 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Torn...planted or gravel foregroun*

Great lights, I have a strong feeling you will have the tank soon


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Torn...planted or gravel foregroun*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> I have a strong feeling you will have the tank soon



 cant wait! 



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Oh my... I might've soiled myself there...



shhhhh....  



			
				Mrmikey said:
			
		

> the 'Darth Vader' of lights. pretty badboy IMO.



It did say on the box..."welcome to the dark side"   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I'd be interested to see how you get on with your photography using the ADA NAG. From what I've seen the green rendition is awesome, but perhaps at the expense of other colours slightly...



possibly mate. However, my ADA NAMH, and even the geissman tropic give off a yellow tone. I'm not really a fan of it. 

I'll mix and match until i find a nice combo. The geissman midday is a nice T5 lamp though. 

Here, you can see the reflectors are slightly different to the normal 'hammered' look. Extremely polished to.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Torn...planted or gravel foregroun*

In preparation of the tank coming next week, I'm off to buy the parts for my lighting stand.

It'll be the same as whats on my 60cm. 

Everything is just about in place now.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' All geared up.*

The decision has been made!...Gravel foreground!   

I've bought a really nice gravel for £2.50.. One of those big bags too. Just washed it and letting it dry out.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' All geared up.*

I've just done a quick test with the gravel, in a nano. It looks real nice  8) 

I'm also going to do something a bit different with it...may work, may not. My early test shows it works


----------



## sdlra (3 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' All geared up.*

 can't wait


----------



## Bobtastic (3 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' All geared up.*

Ooooh Mark you're such a tease!


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' All geared up.*

Next week guys,next week.   

Sat in a hotel rOom bored silly. Tapping away on my I phone, dreaming up scape ideas


----------



## faizal (5 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' All geared up.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Next week guys,next week.
> 
> Sat in a hotel rOom bored silly. Tapping away on my I phone, dreaming up scape ideas



   I can absolutely relate to that, Mark . Can't wait to see more pics too.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' All geared up.*



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see more pics too.



I cant wait to take some   

I've been doing something i never ever do!....drawing layouts. It's surprising how different your ideas can be when doing this. 

I've got a gem, but again, not the balls to try it.


----------



## Tony Swinney (5 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' All geared up.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I've got a gem, but again, not the balls to try it.



Don't be daft Mark - grab you kahunas and do it 

Look forward to seeing what you come up with, and more pics of THAT light too - it looks beautifully engineered.

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' All geared up.*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> grab you kahunas and do it



 ok, i'll try.



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> and more pics of THAT light too - it looks beautifully engineered.



It's incredible Tony. 

When it's suspended, I'll take some decent shots. 

here's a couple


----------



## Ian Holdich (5 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' All geared up.*

does it come with the ADA bulb ?

will be interesting to see this light in action.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' All geared up.*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> does it come with the ADA bulb ?



No mate. I put that in. Just to see if it works, before i ordered the ADA NAG green.

Geissmann though, used to make the ADA lighting.


----------



## GreenNeedle (6 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' All geared up.*

Lol.  Be brave once you get back home and post up your sketch so we can see how it matches the reality 

I'm terrible for doing this in MS Paint before I get all the gear.  Doesn't work out too bad though.

Andy


----------



## andyh (6 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' All geared up.*

Some how i missed this thread!   

Mark, spectacular kit list and as you know i am big fan of the ADA system. As you say it just works! The results should be stunning. I am using ADA substrate system with Tropica and the results have been great on my lounge tank.  

That light is very special! Cant wait to see it up and running. Hows about a video showing the light coming on and getting to full brightness?

Keep up the detail on the journal it makes a great read!


----------



## ghostsword (6 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' All geared up.*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> That light is very special! Cant wait to see it up and running. Hows about a video showing the light coming on and getting to full brightness?
> 
> Keep up the detail on the journal it makes a great read!



Now that would be something to marvel at..


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' All geared up.*



			
				SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Be brave once you get back home and post up your sketch so we can see how it matches the reality



I'll be brave, on the next tank. I've no real time @ home in the coming months.   



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> That light is very special! Cant wait to see it up and running. Hows about a video showing the light coming on and getting to full brightness?



I may just do that Andy   tomorrow in fact. 

I've just picked up the tank from Ed. As Luis pointed out, it's fabulous! And big?...an understatement! It's massive!!!!!

The 'big' pieces of manzi wood I've got...some 1m long, look small now   



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Now that would be something to marvel at..



just for you guys


----------



## Piece-of-fish (8 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

And ultra heavy   
No excuses for you now   but I don't think we will have to wait long. 
I bet first thing in the morning you do is getting the dust off the manzi box.


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

just sat the geissmann over the tank. Man, is this an awesome light. 

with 2 x 54t5 and both 150w MH running, the light spill is so little. Geissmann's claim, that light spill is a minimum, due to refelctor design...and they're right. Most of the light goes in the tank.


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> And ultra heavy



 yup



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> bet first thing in the morning you do is getting the dust off the manzi box.



Morning?...i've already done it.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (9 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

  was nice talking to you as always. Shame time went so fast. You forgot the moss btw.


----------



## mrjackdempsey (9 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

Hurry Mark I need inspiration


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> was nice talking to you as always. Shame time went so fast. You forgot the moss btw.



and you my friend. Moss?...damn!   



			
				mrjackdempsey said:
			
		

> Hurry Mark I need inspiration



I'm sat thinking up ideas Dave  

I've thrown the wide angle lens on, and took a pic.   BIG, does the tank look. 

Tomorrow, I'll suspend the light properly.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (9 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

Damn coffee. Can't sleep now. I will dedicate all day to tanks tomorrow as well. Will trim the moss so just let me know how much you need.


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Damn coffee. Can't sleep now. I will dedicate all day to tanks tomorrow as well. Will trim the moss so just let me know how much you need.



I'll need all of whats in your tank!!!!   send the damn lot. 

Guys, this man above, is a dark horse. his 2 office tanks are really quite something   

A couple of pics to go on with.

I've cleaned the tanks of finger prints etc, and it comes up a treat. It's hard to capture the silicon, because it's hardly visible.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (9 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

Not much sleep for you this night ehh...
Had to get up early again as well. Just received 18 more shrimp tanks 
This wide angle shot is impressive. Tank looks so huge.


----------



## Tony Swinney (9 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

Looks great Mark - really nice proportions on that tank. Great silicon too Ed - ADA quality right there 

Get it scaped - how about a time-lapse vid of the process 

Tony


----------



## andyh (9 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Get it scaped - how about a time-lapse vid of the process
> 
> Tony



now that would be seriously cool!


----------



## flyingfish (9 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

Who made the tank?


----------



## Radik (9 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

One day I'll get something big as this... For now there is no space.. I would need to allocate half of king bed to new fish tank and send girlfriend away.


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*



			
				Radik said:
			
		

> One day I'll get something big as this... For now there is no space



I can fit a square into a round hole if needs be. There's always a way



			
				flyingfish said:
			
		

> Who made the tank?



You could contact Ed, (piece of fish.)  



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> now that would be seriously cool!





			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> how about a time-lapse vid of the process



With not being around so much, i dont think I'd do it justice. Although, it would be awesome.   

Aqua essentials, have delivered. Speedy service indeed. 

Here's the ADA NAG 'Green' lamps. 





What I'll do is, put NAG green in one side and either Geissemann or ADA NAMH in the other to compare.


----------



## ghostsword (9 Jul 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

It is an amazing tank, and the light complements it perfectly. How's the cabinet? Just as amazing I suppose.


.


----------



## mrjackdempsey (9 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

Serious looking tank there Mark , definitely bigger is better and well as how you use it which I know to you is no hassle in the castle   And well done to Piece of fish the tank looks nearly too good to use


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> It is an amazing tank, and the light complements it perfectly. How's the cabinet? Just as amazing I suppose.



The cabinet is second to none. Build is the same as any quality furniture. Awesome spray job too. 

I've a house full of kids today, but I'll try and get some pics up. 

Everything is assembled now...





Here's the gravel that i'm using. It's 10mm, so should suit the size of tank. 

I'm pretty excited for UWA shots. even as it is, the depth is huge. The back looks miles away.


----------



## Joecoral (9 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

Looks great Mark, can't wait to see this set up, I have no doubt it will be to your usual high standard!
Is it my eye/the photo or is the rail the light unit is hanging from bending slightly?


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*



			
				Joecoral said:
			
		

> Is it my eye/the photo or is the rail the light unit is hanging from bending slightly?



A bit of both. I'm going to swap what I've currently done, and insert a length of copper pipe into the stainless.

It's rigid as it is, but i dont want the bending. The UWA lens doesn't help matters.


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

love that tank mate...really well made. If that was mine there would be a barricade around it whilst the children with guns where about. 

I'm sure this will be another stunner.


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> If that was mine there would be a barricade around it whilst the children with guns where about.



Arghh...tell me about it!   I cant swear on a public forum, but blimey...5 kids are testing my patients today, and only one's mine.

More pics. 

Now to decide 100% whats happening in the foreground, then i can start to scape.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (9 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

Owesome.......... Gravel is beautiful.


----------



## Gill (9 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

It is a Thing of Beauty and the Wood is stunning


----------



## John Starkey (9 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

WoooW i can't wait to see this up and running,it look's a stunning setup mate   ,i can just see you now sat staring at it,idea's going through your head,don't keep us waiting too long,

John.


----------



## ghostsword (9 Jul 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> It is a Thing of Beauty and the Wood is stunning


That is really good looking wood, and goes great with the gravel.




.


----------



## greenink (9 Jul 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*



			
				flyingfish said:
			
		

> Who made the tank?



And who made the cabinet? The same pieceoffish?


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Gravel is beautiful.



It is nice mate. £2.50 a bag. Bradstone 10mm gravel, from home base.



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> It is a Thing of Beauty and the Wood is stunning



Cheers Gill. I've plenty to choose from, which actually, starts to over complicate things...i start to question whether what I've done looks right...then change it.   If i had less, then I'd have to live with it.



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> i can just see you now sat staring at it,idea's going through your head,



So true mate. I'm trying to step away from what i usually do, but always end up back were i started. I need to empty my head.



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> That is really good looking wood, and goes great with the gravel.



Thanks Luis



			
				mikeappleby said:
			
		

> And who made the cabinet? The same pieceoffish?



It is mate. The cabinet is also Awesome. A fantastic finish.


----------



## Antoni (10 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

This setup already looks awesome!

The cabinet and the lighting are so sexy   

The high end equipment and the great choice of hardscape, backed up with so many nice photos, make it the best event at the current time!   

I have a good feeling for this tank, Mark! Cant wait for the planting stage...


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> The cabinet and the lighting are so sexy



If they were women, i'd marry them both!   



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I need to empty my head.



ARGHHHH   I've emptied it too much! Cant think of a single thing!


----------



## faizal (10 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

Absolutely stunning Mark. Can't wait to see the progress on this one. The tank's looking awesome.


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> Absolutely stunning Mark. Can't wait to see the progress on this one. The tank's looking awesome.



Cheer Faizal.   

I'm now starting to hardscape. I'm using a stone, that I've had for a few years now, and it's never seen a drop of water. 

I've put it in with the gravel, and works real good. Given time, most of it wont be on show.

Starting to hardscape, rough layout ideas. 

This was to test, that all 3 work together.





With all the lights on, i can shoot @ iso 100


----------



## George Farmer (10 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> with all the lights on, i can shoot @ iso 100


focal length, shutter speed, aperture...?


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> focal length, shutter speed, aperture...?



Yep, i also used those too   ...

 iso100, F4, 1/200  


oooops...135mm


----------



## George Farmer (10 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

That is very bright then!  

I would be too scared to try and grow plants with that much light!  SPS corals maybe...


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I would be too scared to try and grow plants with that much light!



You know me mate, it's right up my street.

Although, the MH will be used in a low to moderate way. 1 hour, 2 tops per day. I might not even use it until the tank 'stabilises'


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

To give an idea of what might happen, I'm going to add moss in the foreground. 

I'll do much smaller stones along the front edge.





Crypts around the wood base (brown varieties), ferns etc. Some stems in the back (red, undecided yet)

You get the picture. 

There's a big gap in the minute, which I'd like to utilise with maybe a foreground plant, but in the rear. I've still 2 bags of ADA left so i can get it REAL steep! and this should add to the depth 'thing'


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

here's a pic of the substrate, after the 'snake oil' was added.   





It consists of ADA powders, power sand special and ADA amazonia.

Even with a quite large foreground, there's still tons of planting space. 

Bring on the UWA!


----------



## Piece-of-fish (10 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

The wood is missing   have you noticed?


----------



## mrjackdempsey (10 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

Mark has donated it to the 'Jack Dempsey' inspiration fund


----------



## Piece-of-fish (10 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

Mark is still looking for the wood


----------



## flygja (11 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

I'm completely stunned at the fit and finish of the tank itself. The silicon (or lack thereof) seams are really astonishing! Piece-of-fish has really achieved something spectacular.


----------



## Bobtastic (11 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> I'm completely stunned at the fit and finish of the tank itself. The silicon (or lack thereof) seams are really astonishing! Piece-of-fish has really achieved something spectacular.



Yeah, the tank and cabinet look amazing! Do you make them professionally PoF? What's the rough cost of a cabinet in that style? I really want to replace mine, but don't have the DIY skills to be confident to make one...

Looking awesome as usual Mark! Are you soaking the wood atm? Is that why into not in the tank?


----------



## faizal (11 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

Nice foreground moss Mark !!! What kind is it? That wood is looking really nice too.


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> Nice foreground moss Mark !!! What kind is it? That wood is looking really nice too.



It's a bit of Java moss, which has been sat on my window sill for ages. I'm getting some more moss soon, as i dont have enough. 



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Are you soaking the wood atm? Is that why into not in the tank?



I dont soak mine. I've put the wood in the scape now, and it's firmly in the substrate, so it wont float. I'll go through the usual white fluffy build up, but that goes after a while. 



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Yeah, the tank and cabinet look amazing! Do you make them professionally PoF? What's the rough cost of a cabinet in that style?



You'll need to get in touch with Piece of fish mate   



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> I'm completely stunned at the fit and finish of the tank itself. The silicon (or lack thereof) seams are really astonishing!



It's pretty good mate  8) 



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Mark is still looking for the wood



Found it!   

So, I often think too hard about hardscape. I've searched the tinternet, not for inspiration, but comparisons. Hardscape 'dry' V hardscape 'planted'

I've done this with some foresight, but not gone over bored with...move wood 30 degrees, move left a bit...etc etc.






What i do have high hopes for, with this tank, is the perception of depth. 

I'm now getting a plant list together. 

The Kelvin is real noticeable. I need another NAG green, as I've put one over the 60. It's staying because i like it so much.


----------



## Joecoral (11 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

Wow you can really see the difference in colour temperature between the two bulbs, the one on the right is much bluer!


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*



			
				Joecoral said:
			
		

> Wow you can really see the difference in colour temperature between the two bulbs, the one on the right is much bluer!



It's a massive difference. I've got the green over my 60, and the greens are to die for. 

I cant wait to get this up and running.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (11 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

Hehe, the price of the bulb is also to die for


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Hehe, the price of the bulb is also to die for



yep, a marriage wrecker for sure   

I've made an adjustment to the substrate at the back. I've removed about 9 L from the left and right, and created a 10inch deep mound going up the middle. The added space to the right and left, will give me more growing room for stems etc.

I'll maybe plant parvula up that mound, which should give some kind of depth perspective with a UWA lens.

I've also used barriers to hole the whole slope in position.


----------



## Stu Worrall (11 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

Yum   Looking very nice mark.  The cab and tank look excellent quality and the new hardscape looks uber nice too.  Whats the stone in there?


----------



## Piece-of-fish (11 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

I can see the slope is huge. Can we see the side shot


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Whats the stone in there?



Honestly, i cant remember. I got from AE a couple of years back.



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Can we see the side shot



Here's a quick Vid...720 or 1080p if you can


----------



## Westyggx (12 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

Looks bloody gorgeous that mate!


----------



## Sonnyarba (12 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

Maybe I have missed it somewhere earlier, but did you put the soil under the gravel in the front, or is it just the gravel?

Tnx


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

Looks great Mark, the tank and cabinet are top quality  looking forward to another great journal and scape


----------



## viktorlantos (12 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

I am jellous to your new setup Mark. I would love to have this at home.  
Kudos to the tank and the cabinet maker. And the new light is something what i would love to try also.

I guess you love this part the best from the whole story. When you're warming up and putting together the ingredients.  

Can't wait to see your planting mate. I hope you will keep this a bit longer than usual.


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

hubba hubba! looking very nice and deep on the vid mark


----------



## Bobtastic (13 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

Yeee gods man! What a monster! It's f'ing mahoooosive!

What filtration will you be running on it and how will you ensure they Co2 gets all the way to the bottom of the beast?


----------



## faizal (13 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

The depth in that tank is amazing Mark. I can't help but to notice that you have chosen to place your spray bar along the entire length of the right wall of your tank. How far would you water jet reach,...half way across or would it be so strong as it would be striking the left wall of your tank? 

I am sorry to be asking silly questions again but aren't we supposed to create a vortex like circulation to ensure proper flow? I am merely asking these questions to learn more. In a big tank like yours,..wouldn't the strength of the flow of the water coming out from those spray bars decrease once they reach about halfway across the tank? Or will you be adding koiralias to enhance the flow in that direction?

Sorry to be such a donkey that hijacks a beautiful thread.  

Just a question to clear a doubt in my mind.


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Looks bloody gorgeous that mate!



Thanks you very much   



			
				Sonnyarba said:
			
		

> but did you put the soil under the gravel in the front, or is it just the gravel?
> 
> Tnx



It's just gravel. There's only to be moss in the front. 



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> looking forward to another great journal and scape



I bet   



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> I hope you will keep this a bit longer than usual.



for sure viktor.   



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> hubba hubba! looking very nice and deep on the vid mark



The UWA adds to the depth, but even in realty, it's pretty deep   



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> What filtration will you be running on it and how will you ensure they Co2 gets all the way to the bottom of the beast?





			
				faizal said:
			
		

> I am sorry to be asking silly questions again but aren't we supposed to create a vortex like circulation to ensure proper flow? I am merely asking these questions to learn more. In a big tank like yours,..wouldn't the strength of the flow of the water coming out from those spray bars decrease once they reach about halfway across the tank? Or will you be adding koiralias to enhance the flow in that direction?



I'll be running 2 filters. Plus, if needed, 2 x korolias. 

My 60cm is teaching me a thing or 2 about flow, lack of flow, and spray bars. 

This is my biggest tank as yet, so it's a learning curve for me.


----------



## ghostsword (13 Jul 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

I'm sure that ensuring flow of co2 on a tank that big is going to be challenging. 




.


----------



## faizal (14 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I'll be running 2 filters. Plus, if needed, 2 x korolias. My 60cm is teaching me a thing or 2 about flow, lack of flow, and spray bars. This is my biggest tank as yet, so it's a learning curve for me.



Thanks for clearing that up Mark,...   It's a beautiful tank & I wish you all the best with your efforts.


----------



## clonitza (14 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

Dream setup Mark, I love the hardware on that! Wish I had a bigger house now 
Regarding the light and the 'ruby' challenge, I'm not sure you'll get too much red out of plants using HQI but I might be wrong, hopefully those two T5 will help. For sure I'll follow up this journal.

BTW what's your plant list? If you need any tips I can help, I know most of the red plants out there 

Keep up the good work mate!

Mike


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> BTW what's your plant list? If you need any tips I can help, I know most of the red plants out there



Thanks mate   

Actually, my original plant list seems to be changing. 

The more i look at the tank, especially with my blue background, i'm something totally different. This layout could work in such a different way, to what was in my head 3 days ago. 

I might try something a bit different and daring.



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> I'm sure that ensuring flow of co2 on a tank that big is going to be challenging.



Me too. We live in hope though   



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> It's a beautiful tank & I wish you all the best with your efforts.



Thanks mate.


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

Just to go back to what i was saying about, a change in planting....

I was thinking about tons of stems in the back, but the more i look at it, the more I'd like to do low carpeting plants. 

Parvula, and acicularis spring to mind. 

I'm not sure if anyone can see what i mean, but dont you think it'd be silly to get rid of all the openness at the back, by hiding it with stems and what not?

imagine that background the other way around (top to bottom) To me, it invokes a calm, still, summers day...






If i were to have stems, and things like vallis/balansae, they could go tight to the right and left hand sides, leaving the middle feeling 'open'


----------



## Piece-of-fish (15 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

Stems stems stems please, no excuses. Leave the back middle open.
We want stems yes


----------



## clonitza (15 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

Stop chickening around mate and plant those red plants in there  I dare you!

P.S. I would let the soil become too dry ... I did that and I had to throw it away


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Stems stems stems please, no excuses. Leave the back middle open.



That's secretly what i wanted to hear   



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> I would let the soil become too dry ... I did that and I had to throw it away



Really? I've never had problems. I've had tanks dry scaped for weeks, and then filled with no issues.   

What happened to yours?  

I've removed one of the stones, so the 'valley' opens up a bit more naturally.


----------



## jay (15 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

Looking great. And yes!! Keep that middle back open. Nice low lying plants to create a nice hill through a forest opening look to it. Each side? Do what you like mate. Good amount of tight stems I reckon... And get some red in there.


----------



## greenink (15 Jul 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*



			
				jay said:
			
		

> Looking great. And yes!! Keep that middle back open. Nice low lying plants to create a nice hill through a forest opening look to it. Each side? Do what you like mate. Good amount of tight stems I reckon... And get some red in there.



Would avoid it looking too symmetrical though... A danger if you keep the hill where it is. Given such depth, could you do something more winding?


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*



			
				mikeappleby said:
			
		

> Would avoid it looking too symmetrical though... A danger if you keep the hill where it is. Given such depth, could you do something more winding?



A valid point   I think to overcome this, I'll not just plant parvula, but a selection of moss, parvula and hyrdacotyle. I can create a winding look, with moss stones.


----------



## clonitza (15 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

Mate I was just kidding, do what you like I'm sure it will look stunning , I'm starting to imagine what you want to make there. Nice background also, what is it?
Regarding the soil I kinda left it for months in a tank drying up and when I finally filled it with water, it became mud, fortunately the tank was small so it wasn't such a big deal.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (16 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*

On a long rainy Saturday evening at home...  Can we finally see provisional plant list  8) 
Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease... 
Give a little treat to our imaginations


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Tank and cabinet arrive!*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Can we finally see provisional plant list
> Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease...



 Here's the list.

Aponogeton crispus 'Red' (083B)   

Ferns and co.
Bolbitis heudelotii                     
Microsorum pteropus 'Narrow'    
Anubias barteri var. nana          

Crypts
Cryptocoryne beckettii "petchii''  
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya'    
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Tropica'    
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae   

Stems
Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'  
Ludwigia glandulosa                       
Pogostemon stellata                      
rotala sp. green                           
rotala rotundifolia  (@ George   )                         

moss
lots (plenty from Ed   )

Foreground (up the valley)
Eleocharis parvula                         

special's from Tropica
echinodorus reni                              
hydrocotyle sp japan


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' plant list*

Just to add, I'll be receiving the plants Thursday, and should be planted up by Friday at the latest.


----------



## greenink (18 Jul 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' plant list*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Just to add, I'll be receiving the plants Thursday, and should be planted up by Friday at the latest.



Was hoping for some limnophila aromatica too... But looks great!


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' plant list*

sounds nice, Mark! Look forward to it mate!


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' plant list*



			
				mikeappleby said:
			
		

> Was hoping for some limnophila aromatica too... But looks great!



I could add some at a later date if it needs it.  8) 



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> sounds nice, Mark! Look forward to it mate!



I'm off to tie a million moss stones now


----------



## Jur4ik (21 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' plant list*

Hi Mark,
the new tank is looking good and the *Giesemann* lightning is fantastic, I have one my self - so I know what I´m talking about 
Wish you lots of fun planting the next days, looking forward for more pics.

Juri

PS: looks like UK guys fancy Spraybars, hmm..


----------



## ghostsword (21 Jul 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' plant list*

Great selection of crypts. I adore crypts, great plants.

Hoe would you balance out the high light requirements of the stems with the more easy going crypts?

At least two of those crypts can reach the surface, at over 55cm.


.


----------



## James Marshall (21 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' plant list*

That's a great hardscape Mark, 
i love the depth of the wood, in combination with the coarse gravel at the front it should give a huge depth of field in the photos.

Can't wait to see it planted, Try not to get RSI from all the tweezer work tomorrow  

Cheers,
James


----------



## Tony Swinney (22 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' plant list*

Thats some plant list Mark - I look forward to seeing how you arrange it all 

Planting that lot up could make today the best birthday ever !     

All the best, have a great day.       

Tony


----------



## Alastair (22 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' plant list*

Tank looks amazing Mark, can't wait to see this planted up and how it grows in. Dare I ask what a tank like that costs?


----------



## Joecoral (22 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' plant list*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Just to add, I'll be receiving the plants Thursday, and should be planted up by Friday at the latest.



Today is Friday! Photos!


----------



## Alastair (22 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' plant list*

I think he's going to make everybody wait in suspense he he. I know I would lol


----------



## Tony Swinney (22 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' plant list*

I reckon it'll take ALL of Friday to plant that lot     Pics on Saturday me thinks   

Tony


----------



## Piece-of-fish (22 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' plant list*

I doubt Mark can hold it till Saturday once its planted


----------



## chilled84 (22 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' plant list*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> mikeappleby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still need so much more moss!!!! Hope you dont just make appear mountains of the stuff


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' plant list*

Guys, Thanks for the support   

I'll reply properly later today. I've run out of superglue, half way through planting! 

Thankfully, i'm just missing ferns and anubias, which can be put in after. A few moss stones to add also.

I've made a few, bold, choices with this. Plant positioning of one or 2 plants. 

Anyway, I've got to tidy up now. The place is a mess. 

Here's something to be going on with.

Oooo, the hill held together well   

Geisseman lighting rocks!


----------



## George Farmer (23 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

Very nice mate.

I can see you've planted some 'background' plants nearer the front.  Should turn out interesting.


----------



## Tony Swinney (23 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

Looks like that was a long planting shift Mark !  Looks really interesting so far   

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I can see you've planted some 'background' plants nearer the front. Should turn out interesting.



Yes mate. It might not work, but there's another reason. I reckon, with some taller plants in the mid ground, this should help with getting some dramatic shots later down the line. 

I've not looked at this as just a 'final image' scape. I want to exploit every possible angle with this one. 



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Looks like that was a long planting shift Mark ! Looks really interesting so far



Hi Mr T   

mammoth doesn't come close. you see, i didn't just plant this tank yesterday, but another 180L before i did this one. 

2 in one day...and by myself   splitting plants, preparing, planting.

filling the tank...





There's a couple of themes that seem to run through this tank...one that stands out for me is maybe, a Jungle theme...


----------



## Sonnyarba (23 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

You are truly a pro, Mark! I really cannot decide which is better, either the scape or pictures!

Keeping my eyes on this one!


----------



## faizal (23 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

Wow!!! That's looking really nice there mark!!! Congratulations!!!

Ummm,...could you be kind enough to show how you actually glue the moss using superglue please? Would it kill the moss if the glue sort of spreads over the moss leaf surface?


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*



			
				Sonnyarba said:
			
		

> I really cannot decide which is better, either the scape or pictures!



Thanks my friend   

I do feel though, this is the kinda tank that's not 'big hitting' from the start. Lots of crypts, and many changes before it starts to look something...



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> Ummm,...could you be kind enough to show how you actually glue the moss using superglue please? Would it kill the moss if the glue sort of spreads over the moss leaf surface?



I'll do a quick vid for you.   

Here's  a flies view of the tank. 

The wife has just found me some superglue!

spot the difference betweem ADA NAM-H and NAG 'Green'


----------



## Antoni (23 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

Wow Mark, 

that tank rocks! It looks very promising right from the start! Amazing job and gear!


----------



## mrjackdempsey (23 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

Liking this, yes liking it alot. Well done Mark


----------



## GreenNeedle (23 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

Mark - I could do with a vid of how to remove glued fingers from Rocks. lol.  I'm typing one handed 

Your scape is looking good already.  Gonna look fab once it matures.  Nice job yet again 

Andy


----------



## ghostsword (23 Jul 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

Great looking scape, a jungle with a valley in front ! 


.


----------



## clonitza (23 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

Funny looking tank Mark. I can see now the difference between NAMH and NAG good choice for adding them both and you've got a red plant! That's promising!

You should really try one of these two:
http://www.tropica.com/plants/plantdesc ... x?pid=033B
http://www.tropica.com/plants/plantdesc ... x?pid=033C

Mike


----------



## James Marshall (23 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

That's looking suberb Mark  , I shall watch this one grow in with great interest.

Cheers,
James


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

looks great Mark, that moss will look great when grown in. The whole scape will/does look fantastic, when grown in!


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*



			
				James Marshall said:
			
		

> That's looking suberb Mark



cheers bud.



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> The whole scape will/does look fantastic, when grown in!



Cheers mate. Yeah, i think this is a 'lomg haul' scape.



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> I can see now the difference between NAMH and NAG good choice for adding them both and you've got a red plant! That's promising!



I aim to please   



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> a jungle with a valley in front !



 not sure if it's going to work though.



			
				SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> I could do with a vid of how to remove glued fingers from Rocks.



You need a stihl saw   



			
				mrjackdempsey said:
			
		

> Liking this, yes liking it alot. Well done Mark



Cheers Dave   



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> that tank rocks! It looks very promising right from the start! Amazing job and gear!



Thanks Antoni.   

I wont bore you all with image after image.  I've spent a bit of time taking images from different angles and with different lenses. The layout is a real treat in terms of angles and depth. It's far too early to get anything decent, but in a month or 2 I'll be posting many pics  8) 

Here's the manzi root wood


----------



## viktorlantos (23 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

Hey this looks very good Mark  
The light vid is also great. The photos.... man i die for your pictures.  

Great planting will be stunning after 2 months for sure.


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> man i die for your pictures.



The last of the setup pics   just for you Viktor. 

So, apart from some moss stones, and maybe a bit of moss on the wood, i'm about done. 

I've had the MH lamps on for an hour, which triggered a bout of pearling. I may though, stay away from MH for a few week, just to be safe. 

A couple of angle pics to show the stems in the back. You'll notice the classic ADA tannings being released.

This shows how dense the mid ground is planted. 






The stems...





and a side ways on look at life...





See you in a few weeks


----------



## viktorlantos (23 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

Ah man, just pack it i will PM you the address 

Looks lovely will look forward how the spec dimension of your tank and the light unit will boost the overall image.

Awesome work mate!


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Ah man, just pack it i will PM you the address



we can swap   

I've just put some of the media from my 60L tank filter in to this one to help speed up the process of cycling, and to take off the pressure whilst i'm away. 

My weekly diary works out OK actually. 

Away Monday and Tuesday, back Wednesday night...water change, and then away Thursday, back Friday. 

My mum, will dose on Tuesday and Thursday. Happy days!


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

well...i saw this in the flesh today. I nipped around to Marks this afternoon. Can i just say the quality of this scape is awesome, and i mean awesome. The depth of the tank is superb and the plant quality is fantastic. It was pearling like a goon un this afters. This WILL look fantastic when grown in. Thanks Mark!


----------



## ghostsword (24 Jul 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

Really dense planting at the back. It will look like nothing we have seen before when it grows in. Can you imagine the details and textures of the crypts against the stems? 

This setup for me is a learning process, I'm following this thread. So much light, such a big tank and such a mix of plants, plants that are normally known to have different light requirements.  The crypts will attempt to take over, good substrate, flow and column ferts, coupled with more light than they can throw a stick at will be like trying to ace a beast.

I know that is too much to ask, but a daily picture of the front would be perfect to then see the development of the scape, especially if then the frames placed as a video, like a time lapse. 


.


----------



## Zerocon (24 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> I know that is too much to ask, but a daily picture of the front would be perfect to then see the development of the scape, especially if then the frames placed as a video, like a time lapse.
> 
> 
> .



Second that!


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*



			
				Zerocon said:
			
		

> Second that!





			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> I know that is too much to ask, but a daily picture of the front would be perfect to then see the development of the scape, especially if then the frames placed as a video, like a time lapse.



It's a great idea, but with working away, i cant do it justice. 

Stems grow so quick, and in just 2 days, there'd be a big jump in the final video. Hygrophila polysperma 'red' has allready made a bid for freedom!



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> well...i saw this in the flesh today. I nipped around to Marks this afternoon. Can i just say the quality of this scape is awesome, and i mean awesome. The depth of the tank is superb and the plant quality is fantastic. It was pearling like a goon un this afters. This WILL look fantastic when grown in. Thanks Mark!



It was great to meet you Ian, and the family   Visit anytime. And thanks


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

crypto corner. 





With petchii in the front, it will grow back shorter, and hopefully, there should be some definition between the species. 

I'm looking forward to seeing a bit of balansae swaying in the current.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (24 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

100% nature style... You better get a co2 supply contract now signed


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> 100% nature style... You better get a co2 supply contract now signed



I think i need a new water change system...It took bloody ages!

*Filling with the hose pipe*


----------



## Tom (25 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

How about a full front-on shot? Would be interested to see how your Crypts adapt too - mine have started melting quickly, a few days in. 

Tom


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

I thought I'd posted one. I'll post one when I get home.


----------



## George Farmer (25 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

This is going to be a real cracker, Mark.  As you know, I wasn't too sure about the substrate and rock selection but I think you've nailed it.

Really nice to see you stepping out of your comfort zone a little with regards plants and placement too.

It's going to look quite mature quite quickly I think, so part of the challenge will be maintenance, especially with you being away from home midweek etc.  I am finding it tough with just the 60cm right now so my hat goes off to you (and your wife for being so tolerant!)

Can you remind us about the lighting regime, please?


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

Cheers George.

For sue, it's far from groundbreaking, but yes, i had to step away slightly from what I've been doing. 

A few small steps towards being a little braver i guess.  



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Can you remind us about the lighting regime, please?



2 x 54t5 6 hours per day (timer) and currently 1 hour of 2 x 150mh. When the MH come on, this triggers the stems to pearl, so I'll keep it this way for a while. 

As events have unfolded today at work, it looks like i'm home all week, which for me is an absolute god send, especially in the first week of the tanks life. 



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> How about a full front-on shot?



Here you go. 

You can just start  to see the stems peering over the top. 









From these shots, you can see how little, light spill there is from the Geisemann unit. This is with all lamps running. Yeah, sure there's a bit, but nothing compared to an Arcadia unit.


----------



## chilled84 (25 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*









This is very similar to my old scape mark. Lovely layout aint it.


----------



## jay (25 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

Really beautiful. Nothing over the top, just a great layout making good use of the depth. How exactly are you getting co2 into the tank Mark? And what's the filtration and flow?


----------



## Nelson (25 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

absolutely beautiful mate   .
are you only using one filter ?,no koralia's.


----------



## clonitza (25 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

Lovely! Whatcha planning with the free space there mate? Adding a shipwreck? 
Mike


----------



## collins (25 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

Really well put together I love the wood in there,some really interesting shapes going on there!! As above any plans for the front?


----------



## Nelson (25 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> Whatcha planning with the free space there mate? Adding a shipwreck?
> Mike


    .


----------



## clonitza (25 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

Better this one:




I think ADA should make some, little side hangers to foresee if you have a chance to score high at IAPLC


----------



## flygja (26 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

Brilliant execution! It looks so complete.


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

Wow. cheers guys. Great fedback.   

I'm using just 1 filter, infected with media from a mature filter. 

If flow becomes an issue, I'll rig another filter up, or a powerhead.

I've a little crypt melt, but it happens. Even if it doesn't, you'll loose those leaves at sometime. There's new crypt leaves coming through though. 

I've got the in line diffuser on the inlet and there's no bubbles at all. This is new to me. 

drop checker, in the hardest to reach place turns green in no time. 



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> Whatcha planning with the free space there mate? Adding a shipwreck?



A diver, which blows bubbles out of his ass!  

I'll let the moss do it's thing in the foreground.


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Run out of superglue!*

After showing the FTS, you cant really make out whats in the back.

Here's a few shots, of whats to spring up later on. All the stems are doing good, and there's plenty of signs of their natural colours. Maybe the T5 is whats bringing colours out?...


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' The bits you cant see (pics)@ 4 da*

I see Discus in there!

*not at the minute obviously*


----------



## jay (26 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' The bits you cant see (pics)@ 4 da*

Don't know where you're looking mate. But there is obviously a few different species of barb in there.


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' The bits you cant see (pics)@ 4 da*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> I see Discus in there!



I dont think I've got the water parameters for discus.   They'd, maybe, 'clutter' the scape?



			
				jay said:
			
		

> But there is obviously a few different species of barb in there.



Yeah, i think so. cherry barb! love em. 

I do tend to choose odd fish (George knows this )

But with a busy scape, I'll be able to have a few different species. I'd like some bigger fish too. Red fin Colombian tetras would be nice. 

On a side note, when the MH lamps come on, they trigger intense pearling! I'll see how it goes with just 1 hour per day.


----------



## collins (26 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' The bits you cant see (pics)@ 4 da*

looks like you could have lots of fun stocking this....so many options.....i like the red fin colombian tetra idea!...keep us posted!


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' The bits you cant see (pics)@ 4 da*



			
				collins said:
			
		

> i like the red fin colombian tetra idea!...keep us posted!



They are nice. I've had them before in this tank...





interesting to watch.


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' The bits you cant see (pics)@ 4 da*

Here's a quick vid of cutting out old crypt leaves. Need to keep on top things like this.


----------



## jay (26 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' The bits you cant see (pics)@ 4 da*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Yeah, i think so. cherry barb! love em.



Definitely. With a good gang of Rhombocellatus.(sp?)


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' The bits you cant see (pics)@ 4 da*

i'll have fun choosing fish for sure.


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' The bits you cant see (pics)@ 4 da*

Anyone wondering how to eradicate fungi growth from new wood?... SAE's They've stripped it clean!

You can just make him out over the gravel...


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' The bits you cant see (pics)@ 4 da*

that is an amazing set up with fantastic structure and planting.  Hmmm I just cleared my credit card......


----------



## Ian Holdich (30 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' The bits you cant see (pics)@ 4 da*

have you removed or trimmed the hairgrass, Mark?


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' The bits you cant see (pics)@ 4 da*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Hmmm I just cleared my credit card......



fill it back up!   



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> have you removed or trimmed the hairgrass, Mark?



I've trimmed it Ian. It's settled in quite quickly.   

The rotala sp. green is crawling in this tank   unlike in the 60, where it grows upwards. I think it's a T5 thing.

I'm also getting some real nice colours from the other stems too. The HYGROPHILA SP. 'ARAGUAIA' is turning a nice reddy brown colour, and i'm really interested to see how this plant preforms.


----------



## faizal (31 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' The bits you cant see (pics)@ 4 da*

Mark,...are you dosing liquid carbon along with the co2 in your tank? How's your dosing please? Do you follow it as per the recommended dosing on the bottle or do you dose less?


----------



## ghostsword (31 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' The bits you cant see (pics)@ 4 da*

You tank is looking great. 

Can you do a video of the front?  Please!!!


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' The bits you cant see (pics)@ 4 da*

Just managed to catch up with this after my break, looks awesome Mark  just keeps getting better with every scape  congrats


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' The bits you cant see (pics)@ 4 da*



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> are you dosing liquid carbon along with the co2 in your tank?



No mate.



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> How's your dosing please?



20ml TPN+ every other day, and 10ml TPN alternate to TPN+



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Can you do a video of the front?  Please!!!



I'll try to. You wouldn't see much though. There's so little flow, that it'd look like a still image   



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> looks awesome Mark  just keeps getting better with every scape  congrats



Thanks Paulo. 

I've sent someone out for shrimp today. 8 of them, so their acclimatising right now. 

I think adding mature media is working well too. The water clarity has improved ten fold in the last 2 days or so.


----------



## viktorlantos (31 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' The bits you cant see (pics)@ 4 da*

Cheers my friend, hope you will recover soon. 
Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' The bits you cant see (pics)@ 4 da*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> hope you will recover soon



Thanks Viktor. It's getting easier each day.   

As Well as the shrimp, my little courier friend got me some 5 banded barbs. I like these, and no doubt, someone will inform that they eat plants, stones or something that will turn the tank into a disaster


----------



## Antoni (31 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' The bits you cant see (pics)@ 4 da*

It looks better and better every single time, Mark! cant wait for the front video  

I really like your fish choice! Nice little creatures! 

Wish you fast recovery, my friend!


----------



## Ian Holdich (31 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' The bits you cant see (pics)@ 4 da*

Mark, they actually eat Manzanita wood, It's part of their staple diet. It'll be all gone in the morning! T

Good choice mate!


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' The bits you cant see (pics)@ 4 da*



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> Wish you fast recovery, my friend!



Thanks my friend.   



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> they actually eat Manzanita wood



 they've eaten the lot 

I decided, i couldn't lay down any longer. I must admit, i feel tons better. It was mostly my mobility that I'd lost on a temporary basis. 

I thought I'd best start moving, and what better way, than to do water change. boy i'm suffering now   

Here's a couple of snaps. The first shows the fish hanging out up the path, whilst the tank was filling. 





After scooping the top layer off the surface, when the tank is refilling, I'll switch the filter on to turn over the water. helps keep it clear. It's like glass afterwards.


----------



## Antoni (31 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' The bits you cant see (pics)@ 4 da*

Man, that tank looks endless in depth! Love it! Wish one day have one like that  BUT the water changes... I dont think are the rigth thing to do  :?  at this very moment....


----------



## Joecoral (31 Jul 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' The bits you cant see (pics)@ 4 da*

I love those pentazona barbs Mark! Had some in my old tank and they shoal really nicely, look kinda like they're being pulled along by a piece of string! Is it just the 6 you have, if so get some more cuz they look great!


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' @ almost 2 weeks*



			
				Joecoral said:
			
		

> Is it just the 6 you have, if so get some more cuz they look great!



Yes mate, they shoal great. I might get some more.   



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> BUT the water changes



Tell me about it  :? Massive!

The stems are doing great, especially on the right. Rotala so. green insists on growing along the substrate though.





Moss is doing really good along with the crypts.


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' @ almost 2 weeks*

looking great Mark! The center of the tank is looking very nice as well.


----------



## clonitza (3 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' @ almost 2 weeks*

So ... where's the diver? 
I don't know mate, looks interesting, I know that the photo doesn't do any justice to the scape but not really sure about fencing the sterns with the crypts. I would've pulled them out and let the beautiful plants in the back develop to the front. Oh, but never mind me thinking out loud.


----------



## Antoni (3 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' @ almost 2 weeks*

Looking great to me, hope you feel well too?!


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' @ almost 2 weeks*



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> hope you feel well too?!



Better mate, thanks.   



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> I would've pulled them out and let the beautiful plants in the back develop to the front. Oh, but never mind me thinking out loud.



that'd be called a dutch tanks no?   



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> The center of the tank is looking very nice as well.



cheers mate. My fave bit so far. The other parts need to develop. 

The 60cm is no more   i took all the live stock out, which were 7 or so cardinals, 10 shrimp and 8 ottos. I'm surprised they were all there. 

Everything, including the mature filter and other NAG green MH lamp, has now gone on this tank.

The cardinals, finding their feet.


----------



## viktorlantos (3 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' @ almost 2 weeks*

Shaping up nicely Mark 
Mosses already looks cool.


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' @ almost 2 weeks*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Mosses already looks cool.



They're rapid! really quick,clean growth. Better than my xmas moss. 

I forgot to add, along with the extra filter, I've also added the co2 system that was rigged up to that filter so there's 2 co2 systems working along with 2 filters. That should solve any co2 issues


----------



## icepotato89 (4 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' @ almost 2 weeks*

looking really nice!! any chance of a FTS?


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' @ almost 2 weeks*



			
				icepotato89 said:
			
		

> looking really nice!! any chance of a FTS?



Thanks ice.

here's a quick shot. It's still early days so stems look a bit ragged, and overall, everything is untidy. 





The 5 banded barbs are just great. 

Hanging out under the wood.


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' @ almost 2 weeks*



			
				skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> How are you finding them? Did they leak at all?



They're great. Mine have never leaked. You need to make sure all pipes are the correct length to eliminate the 'trapped air' syndrome associated with these filters.
Trapped air = noisy filter


----------



## Ian Holdich (4 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' @ almost 2 weeks*

i was really surprised how quiet they were/are!

Those barbs are ace, are you getting any more?


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' @ almost 2 weeks*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Those barbs are ace, are you getting any more?



I reckon so Ian. I'll do a vid at the weekend. I'm just getting a few clips together.   

I'm spoilt for choice with fish.


----------



## Bobtastic (4 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' @ almost 2 weeks*

Are you still running with two filters Mark? or did you remove one after setup?


----------



## Gary Nelson (5 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' @ almost 2 weeks*

Great tank Mark, really like those Barb's too.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' @ almost 2 weeks*



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Are you still running with two filters Mark? or did you remove one after setup?



I'm running 2, adding the second recently   



			
				viper3770 said:
			
		

> Great tank Mark, really like those Barb's too.



Thanks viper. They're a great fish.

I decided to clean the foreground gravel this morning. So i set about my usual routine of getting the hose pipe that i use to siphon out water. 

I set to work sucking up the crap which the fish and shrimp had deposited over the last 2 weeks. At first, i thought i was doing a great job but discovered the pipe getting clogged with the odd stone and flow became average to say the least. 

I then decided to go and buy a gravel vac from P@H, one of those cheap ones, but good god, they're great! 

The amount of fish poop that came up was unreal. I did the whole lot in water change! I also syphoned over parts of the substrate i could see. To make life easier, i attached it to my hose pipe, fed that outside, and syphoned until my heart was full of joy   

Another benefit, is the fact that you can put the vac over the moss, and it cleans it all without sucking up the whole stone. 

I know they're not new things, but for me, it's a revelation! 

So, now that the gravel is free from crap, i then fed the fish.


----------



## mrjackdempsey (5 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Gravel vacs and all things nice*

you seem to do no wrong but it's nice to know to know you can teach a old dog new tricks regarding the gravel cleaner. Love the tank and fish choice


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Gravel vacs and all things nice*



			
				mrjackdempsey said:
			
		

> nice to know to know you can teach a old dog new tricks regarding the gravel cleaner



There's still lots i need to learn Dave. Lots!


----------



## icepotato89 (6 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Gravel vacs and all things nice*

it looks like there is no flow in the tank, or do you just turn off the filters for feeding


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Gravel vacs and all things nice*



			
				icepotato89 said:
			
		

> it looks like there is no flow in the tank, or do you just turn off the filters for feeding



I always turn off the filters when feeding. I feed until i start to see stay bits of food get to the bottom. Then stop. 

I just cant help myself with fish at the moment. What with having a mature filter, and a large tank, surely i can start to stock the tank?   

Just 4 of these serpae tetras. Just to see how they look.


----------



## mrjackdempsey (6 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Gravel vacs and all things nice*

Just love Serpae tetras but can be prone to nipping fins of other fish if not kept in sufficient  numbers. There is my latest jewel though they are tiny even Cardinals are big in comparison to them but been chasing them for awhile now
http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_Poec ... tzmani.php
The Black Morpho Tetra


----------



## Gill (6 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Gravel vacs and all things nice*

Stunning as always


----------



## Bobtastic (7 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Gravel vacs and all things nice*

Looking really really nice. 

I personally prefer Red Phantoms to Serpaes. They look very similar just not as... bitie! 

Could we see a vid of the filters in full flow and plant movement?


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Gravel vacs and all things nice*



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Could we see a vid of the filters in full flow and plant movement?



here's a short clip mate.


----------



## Ian Holdich (7 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Gravel vacs and all things nice*

so, whta LPH is that doing now?

btw its looking really good mate.


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' Gravel vacs and all things nice*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> so, whta LPH is that doing now?



2600LPH. I'm happy at that. 

With 5 hours of the photo period being just 2 54w T5 (which is not a lot) suits the tank just fine. There's an additional 1 hour of 2 x 150MH just to boost the stems, and give a little extra to the crypts.

The only form of algae I've seen was fungus on the wood which the sae's cleared in a day. 

I'm still over joyed with my gravel cleaner


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  'Ruby' A  bit of red.*

At last, there's a bit of red showing. The aponogeten crispus 'red' is throwing out new leaves. 

This is a new plant to me, but what a beautiful plant it is. From the following images, you can just make out the older leaves next to the new ones.

Ruby begins   





I've also planted a few bits of the stuff on the right side. just to accent the area.


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Last of the pics for a while*

Well, it's been a mad couple of weeks. I'm back to work tomorrow, so these will be the last pics for some time. 

I'm glad to get back actually. 

Here's a partial FTS @ water change and a detail shot. 

See you in a couple of weeks or so


----------



## Ian Holdich (7 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Last of the pics for a while*

love that last shot of the Crispus! A really really nice plant.

Have a great time at work, lol.


----------



## John Starkey (7 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Last of the pics for a while*

Hi Mark,hope your feeling better,the setup look's stunning mate,

John.


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Last of the pics for a while*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi Mark,hope your feeling better,the setup look's stunning mate,



Cheers John, i'm good to go again!   



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> love that last shot of the Crispus! A really really nice plant.



It's a lovely plant isnt it. I really need to start growing new plants...well new to me at least.   

Photo shoots should be fun.


----------



## mrjackdempsey (7 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Last of the pics for a while*

Photos look really good especially the picture of the Aponogeten, great looking plant.At what rate is it growing? I have a few different types from Dennerle that grew quite fast but look the biz.Glad you're back to full health


----------



## BigTom (7 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Last of the pics for a while*

Very nice, the aponogeten is really lovely.


----------



## greenink (7 Aug 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55  Last of the pics for a while*

Looking forward to it reddening up...


----------



## faizal (8 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Last of the pics for a while*

The tank is looking awesome there Mark!!!  

It's really filled up nicely & the stems have grown too,...in such a short time. 

I can't help but to notice that you've chosen the position of your lily pipe at the left hand side of the tank,...opposing the sparybar. I am a bit embarassed to be asking you this but wouldn't the lily pipe's output intefere with the output of the spraybar on the right side of the tank?  

I mean from what I have understood about flow is that the output currents from different sources should be placed in such a way that they should accentuate each other,...right? So if the outflow coming out of a lilypipe is in the form of a cone,....shouldn't the best place for its position be below the spray bar on the right side there & situated exactly at the centre of the entire spray bar's length?

Mark,...  I am truly in my diaper stage of keeping aquatic plants here. The knowledge that I have gained so far is ONLY because of the kindness shown to me by the members of UKAPS,...so what I am really trying to say here is that I am curious to know why you have chosen that particular spot for your lilypipe,..so I that could learn from your experience.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (8 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Last of the pics for a while*

Wow that wide shot is mental    So much depth. I am looking forward to see stems after trim when they recover...


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Last of the pics for a while*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Wow that wide shot is mental  So much depth.



 



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> Mark,...  I am truly in my diaper stage of keeping aquatic plants here. The knowledge that I have gained so far is ONLY because of the kindness shown to me by the members of UKAPS,...so what I am really trying to say here is that I am curious to know why you have chosen that particular spot for your lilypipe,..so I that could learn from your experience.



Mate, it's fine. Ask away.   

OK, with this set up, I've got a spray bar on the right. I'm loving spray bars now, just great 'spread' of water. 

To the opposing side, the lilly is shooting down the front glass, real tight and angled into it. It also sends water downwards. I've looked real hard, and neither cancels each other out. This of course, is trial and error in each tank. 

Even though this doesn't apply to the 10x rule, it's working just fine. 

here's an image of the side...from the front, you cant see any of these stems...yet!






Can you make out the angle of the lilly?...this is to just push water back to the other side. I've opted for a filter instead of a power head.The inlet, i moved because the stems were clogging the inlet grooves.


----------



## B7fec (10 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Last of the pics for a while*

Hey Mark, 

Well I have spent most of the night catching up on this amazing journal!! Well what can I say mate, this is a truly stunning scape, great photography and brilliant read! The setup, plant choice, gravel etc is class, it's a real different look which you've pulled together well. Well done..... I can not wait to see this grown in, keep it up mate, it's inspiring stuff.

Cheers Ben


----------



## clonitza (11 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Last of the pics for a while*

So for a while means 3 days 
Nice wall you have in the back, you should shot the sides often (I should do that also), happy trimming mate! I was wondering how's the flow in that area (with the inlet) ... 

Mike


----------



## Piece-of-fish (11 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Last of the pics for a while*

 in my case for a while would mean 3 months. 
Side shot is showing great colours also. Looking forward to seeing that soon


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Last of the pics for a while*



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Well I have spent most of the night catching up on this amazing journal!! Well what can I say mate, this is a truly stunning scape, great photography and brilliant read! The setup, plant choice, gravel etc is class, it's a real different look which you've pulled together well. Well done..... I can not wait to see this grown in, keep it up mate, it's inspiring stuff.



Many thanks Ben.   



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> So for a while means 3 days



Thats a long time for me no?   



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Looking forward to seeing that soon



See you tomorrow   

Ruby starts to show now. Still months away from a nice bush of ruby's though...





I've just taken this, so the stems are firmly shut for the night.


----------



## flygja (13 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Last of the pics for a while*

Beautiful beautiful tank!


----------



## faizal (13 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Last of the pics for a while*

Thank you Mark,...  

It was really nice to hear why it was done,...those stems at the back are really compact. Beautiful touch with those "Ruby" accents too. It's going to look simply sweet once all those reds become clearly visible from the front view. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Last of the pics for a while*



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> Thank you Mark,...



No probs, were all learning together.



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Beautiful beautiful tank!



Thanks my friend


----------



## Alastair (13 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Last of the pics for a while*

Im loving your tank as I have done with all your others. Can't wait to see how it looks when it grows in more. Your water always looks so gin clear too. Are you just doing the one water change a week. Also, how are you finding the halides?


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Last of the pics for a while*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Im loving your tank as I have done with all your others. Can't wait to see how it looks when it grows in more. Your water always looks so gin clear too. Are you just doing the one water change a week. Also, how are you finding the halides?



Cheers Alastair   The Halides are great. They're not used for long periods, not until the whole things 'settles'

It's getting what it needs from the 2 x t5, albeit at a much slower rate. 

Juri, Ed (piece of fish) and juri's GF kartia came over yesterday to visit. It was great to see them again, and a trip to TGM, a bottle of JD and a curry later, i'm feeling a little worse for wear this morning .

A right bunch of posers eh?...Juri, Kartia, and Ed.


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Last of the pics for a while*

good to see you all, i'm sorry i couldn't get yesterday...i could just do with a curry!


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Last of the pics for a while*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> good to see you all, i'm sorry i couldn't get yesterday...i could just do with a curry!



Another time mate. The curry was mega!  

I've put my IAPLC certificate on the wall.   





It's trim time soon too.


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Last of the pics for a while*

Last pic for the weekend. I'm away again tomorrow.

This shows the cabinet really nicely. ADA quality


----------



## Alastair (14 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  A couple of new pics*

The pic with 3 people in really shows how big the tank actually is lol


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  A couple of new pics*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> The pic with 3 people in really shows how big the tank actually is lol



She's a beast mate. I thought I'd encounter all the 'flow/co2' issues, but all is well. 

I've lowered the light unit, which makes the T5 look pretty awesome, but whilst doing this, I've switched the MH off for when i'm away. 
Here's the apomogeten images from the otehr thread i've put up.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (14 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  A couple of new pics*

Thanks for being a good host. Great weekend. The tank is massive and a beauty, that extra 10cm height gives so much.
Cant wait to see it after couple trims.


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  A couple of new pics*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Thanks for being a good host. Great weekend. The tank is massive and a beauty, that extra 10cm height gives so much.
> Cant wait to see it after couple trims.



Cheers Ed. great to see you. People must see my tanks after 3 months or so. Its always 2 or 3 weeks   when they look not so good.


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  A couple of new pics*

great photography!

So, your aponogeton was different to those in TGM, mine was from there, it's the colour of a Wendtii 'brown' at the moment. Was yours that colour to begin with?


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  A couple of new pics*

It's the same plant Ian. Mine was that colour. I often get odd colours in my crypts too. As George mentioned, it seems quit vigorous in terms of growth. I look forward to it trailing along the top alongside balansae.


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  A couple of new pics*

i have just managed to get a shot of mine...it'll be in the journal soon. Great pics though mate.


----------



## andyh (15 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  A couple of new pics*

Mark

The tank is look awesome dude! Really like the open aspect and the depth you have created through planting and rock work. Keep up the fantactic journal. There is part of me that thinks this is your best yet.

As discussed previoulsy i need to find a excuse to be working in your part of notts and pop in for a coffee!  

As long as you have a drool cloth!   

Andyh


----------



## John Starkey (15 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  A couple of new pics*

Wow look's really healthy,i love the DOF through the middle,all in all another ok set up from you   ,seriously though mate you keep knocking these out one after the other and they are all top notch   ,

John.


----------



## Antoni (15 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  A couple of new pics*

Wow, that aponogeton looks great! and the tank is looking better every single day...with botle of JD near by, it must been fun  

Never mind the next day


----------



## nayr88 (15 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  A couple of new pics*

I couldn't resist!

stunning tank Mark.

There or said it, haha I've tried not to fall into the trap of making another post towards my 'most active topic' being one of your journals lol. Where I have little to no actual advice or help to offer haha.

Congrats buddy


----------



## Tom (16 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  A couple of new pics*

I never really know how to comment on your journals Mark, as everyone's always said everything already in the 1000 previous pages. But here's something.... how on earth does a scape look like that after only 3.5 weeks?????


----------



## George Farmer (16 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  A couple of new pics*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> ...how on earth does a scape look like that after only 3.5 weeks?????


Lots of good quality plants, combined with appropriate light, CO2 and nutrients.


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  A couple of new pics*

Many thanks guys for the kind words.   

Tom, as George has mentioned, consistency is the key, i believe. 

You cant see it in this pic, but there's 2 filters, both with co2, this i reckon helps.





The tank still has that 'new' look. Plants haven't taken that 'aged' look as yet, that'll come with time, which this tank has plenty of.

There's still plenty of transformations to take place. i.e. crypts, ferns, bolbitis, mosses etc.


----------



## faizal (18 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  A couple of new pics*

That's looking so sweet Mark,...your carpet looks fully filled there. Are you injecting your CO2 with a  UP aqua atomizer?


----------



## viktorlantos (18 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  A couple of new pics*

Hey Mark, The tank is shaping up nicely. Brilliant photos as always. 

A quick comment on the overall image if you do not mind  On the left side as i see you're using the Microsorum pteropus. Not the narrow leaf as i see. Those leaf seems too heavy on the left. The scape would be more finer if you would have a narrower leaf plant there. As your right side is full with stems and thin leaf plants. Also that middle rock is pretty highlighted now. Maybe the photo capture in this angle does that, but that distract the eye a bit. Not sure what is the plan with that. Maybe plants will grow on it etc. 

Hope you do not mind the feedback. The scape looks great by the way.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  A couple of new pics*



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> Are you injecting your CO2 with a UP aqua atomizer?



Similer..it's boyou   



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> quick comment on the overall image if you do not mind  On the left side as i see you're using the Microsorum pteropus. Not the narrow leaf as i see. Those leaf seems too heavy on the left. The scape would be more finer if you would have a narrower leaf plant there. As your right side is full with stems and thin leaf plants. Also that middle rock is pretty highlighted now. Maybe the photo capture in this angle does that, but that distract the eye a bit. Not sure what is the plan with that. Maybe plants will grow on it etc.



I hear you viktor   

Your right mate. I've already noticed the design error. I need to add more to the right. My stem trimming lines would be too low without additional ferns. 

Hopefully though, the rock will get mostly covered with moss...or algae, which ever comes first. 





Thankfully, with the long term nature of the tank, i can move things around without too much bother.

Thanks for the input viktor. Much valued


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  A couple of new pics*

To try and see what the final images would look like, i've taken an image or 2 with back lighting. 

It looks more terrestrial than i first thought.


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  back lighting*

and one more...


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  back lighting*

I've been to MA today with Mr Ianh. Noticing how nice penguin tetras look, i decided to get some...egged on by Ian. 

They just add something real nice to the tank. once they've settled in properly, I'll upload some more images. 

Theres 18 in total.


----------



## viktorlantos (21 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Some new fish*

Looks very cool with the plant and the colors there.

BTW Aponogeton color is crazy there


----------



## Piece-of-fish (21 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Some new fish*

Penguins look superb Mark. Any cherries left?


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Some new fish*

They look superb! (I knew they would, lol).

I can't believe the growth in this tank, to see it again after a month, it's grown in so well. Good to see it again in the flesh/water!


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Some new fish*

Cheers Ianh. i've trimmed it up this afternoon.  8) 



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Any cherries left?



yes mate   



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> BTW Aponogeton color is crazy there



my fave plant mate. I've got plans for this in the next Iwagumi   

The penguins,have to be the best fish choice I've ever made. Such AMAZING shoalers.

They've got a little spot they like to hang out. I think it's a temporary place until they feel safe.

pre feeding...





after feeding...





After i brought out the bloodworm, every fish in the tank sprung into action. 

One fish i put in a few days ago, which i didn't mention, also came out. TBH, i thought it was dead as I've not seen it since putting it in.it soon came out when feeding time started. I've bought just the one. 

A fish to suit the title...Ruby shark





I'm hoping you can see that i'm going all 'colour' in this tank...not the usual 'green'


----------



## chilled84 (21 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Some new fish. extra pics added.*

How is that filter creating the correct flow?


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Some new fish. extra pics added.*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> How is that filter creating the correct flow?



I usually plug it in mate.


----------



## chilled84 (21 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Some new fish. extra pics added.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> chilled84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O haha (Sycastic) lol Seriously?


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Some new fish. extra pics added.*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> O haha (Sycastic) lol Seriously?



 

There's 2 filters mate. I've somehow, luckily, got them running just right for this setup. Flow isnt manic, but somehow, just right. Lighting is low with just 2 x 54t5. It's not ready for halides just yet. 

With the 2 filters, there's also 2 x co2 systems running, both on in line diffusers.


----------



## chilled84 (21 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Some new fish. extra pics added.*

Thats better lol. Im running two filters aswell mate, Two massive filters! I am struggleing wit algau issues at the moment.


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Some new fish. extra pics added.*

These penguins are cracking. Sorry to keep baning on about them, but there 'tightness' when swimming is just fantastic. When one decides to go one way, they all go. I'll do a vid to show it sometime...


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Some new fish. extra pics added.*

they look really good mate, are you gonna get a few more?  As i said earlier, they are one tetra that rarely leaves the school. Also that angle they swim at is ace!


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Some new fish. extra pics added.*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> are you gonna get a few more?



Deffo. I've decided, this is the main fish for the tank.   

Question is, how many?...30 would look mega


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Some new fish. extra pics added.*

and a last pic of the ruby shark....laters folks


----------



## J Butler (21 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Some new fish. extra pics added.*

May aswell start with a cliche as it's my first post on one of your legendary journals   ...

Your scapes are truly inspirational Mark ,the pictures and videos, impeccable! I won't embaress myself further and wax lyrical though, i'm sure you get too much of that anyway.

Judging by that last penguin pic, it appears you may have picked up a non conformist, best stamp that out post-haste   

The ruby shark is a bold choice aswell, but the colour should be worth it! With all the space he has, hopefully he won't get too boisterous.

Keep up the good fight   
All the best,
Joe


----------



## B7fec (21 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Some new fish*

Hey Mark, 

Good to chat to you yesterday mate, great advice from you as always! Thanks. The tank looks superb, really like the composition and layout, stunning photos! The penguins and ruby look great, I really like the way the most simple underrated fish seem to come to life in your tank and with your photography. Great viewing!


----------



## flygja (22 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Some new fish. extra pics added.*

I love Penguin tetras too. A bit underated, I think because they're pretty big, so it makes a tank look smaller. Is the Ruby Shark similar to Red-tailed Shark? Red-tailed sharks don't do well in community tanks with smaller fish, they're quite territorial and aggressive.

Beautiful tank and impressive photography!


----------



## Bobtastic (22 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Some new fish. extra pics added.*

Beautiful fish there Mark! I would imagine in a tank of this size the shark will have plenty of space to stake it's claim, and with it as a threat should keep the shoal nice and tight.


----------



## Gill (22 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Some new fish. extra pics added.*

The penguins look very nice and suit the scape.


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Some new fish. extra pics added.*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> The penguins look very nice and suit the scape.



cheers Bud   



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> I would imagine in a tank of this size the shark will have plenty of space to stake it's claim, and with it as a threat should keep the shoal nice and tight.



If the shark dosent play ball, he'll end up on toast!



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> I love Penguin tetras too. A bit underated,



I've so often looked over them, but now they are in the tank, they're just great   



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Good to chat to you yesterday mate, great advice from you as always! Thanks. The tank looks superb, really like the composition and layout, stunning photos! The penguins and ruby look great, I really like the way the most simple underrated fish seem to come to life in your tank and with your photography. Great viewing!



Thanks mate   



			
				J Butler said:
			
		

> May aswell start with a cliche as it's my first post on one of your legendary journals  ...
> 
> Your scapes are truly inspirational Mark ,the pictures and videos, impeccable! I won't embaress myself further and wax lyrical though, i'm sure you get too much of that anyway.
> 
> ...



Thanks you   

Well, after another week of madness, things are really stable. The 2 x 54w t5 combo is spot on at the moment. 

Very little in the way of algae. 

One addition I've made, but not mentioned was a bristle nose catfish. I've had them before, and it didn't get all that big. He sits on the wood, and has cleaned a lot of the back glass and big stone of GDA   

Crypts have settled in properly now, with visible roots against the glass. The balansae is coming through really strong, along with the aponogeten crispus red.

anyway, here's a top down shot.


----------



## chilled84 (26 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Some new fish. extra pics added.*



> One addition I've made, but not mentioned was a bristle nose catfish


. I've had them before, and it didn't get all that big. He sits on the wood, and has cleaned a lot of the back glass and big stone of GDA   

Mark i have one of these in my tank and he is a nightmare. lol. He digs caves under the wood and pushes soil out from areas i need it to places i dont want it such as a clean white forground! LOL.  Soil on sand, Not good.


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 5 weeks*

Time will tell mate. My experience with them is good. He is placid. Lazy actually.


----------



## clonitza (26 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 5 weeks*

Well fed actually 
Where's the diver mate? Still enjoying a cocktail on the couch?
Nice shot mate thou' I'd like you to take one from behind if ya know what I mean 

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 5 weeks*

looking good Mark. The Ludwigia (?) is looking loads reder (is that even a word).


----------



## Antoni (26 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 5 weeks*

I love the ripple and the colour on the back! Oh man, I want to say what I see and feel, but its already in at least 10 of my previous posts if not all and.... that sucks..   I want to post something different than "great scape" "what a growth" "shots to die for.."   but I cant  maybe is my english    or there is not much to be said?!


----------



## J Butler (26 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 5 weeks*

All the different red accents seem to be coming through beautifully now, a true sanguine dream!


----------



## viktorlantos (26 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 5 weeks*

Lovely shot from a nice angle my friend. Love the busy look already. The red color adds an additional spin to the whole image.


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 5 weeks*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Lovely shot from a nice angle my friend. Love the busy look already. The red color adds an additional spin to the whole image.



cheers Viktor. There are some nice 'rustic' tones coming through



			
				J Butler said:
			
		

> a true sanguine dream



just going to google that   



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> I love the ripple and the colour on the back! Oh man, I want to say what I see and feel, but its already in at least 10 of my previous posts if not all and.... that sucks..  I want to post something different than "great scape" "what a growth" "shots to die for.."  but I cant  maybe is my english  or there is not much to be said?!



My turn to comment on yours my friend   



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> The Ludwigia (?) is looking loads reder (is that even a word).



now its getting close to teh light it's turning a nice colour. It's getting hacked tomorrow



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> Where's the diver mate? Still enjoying a cocktail on the couch?



You cant see it?...it's there   

I've got a preggers otto...so Ian said   from the front it's fat as hell.


----------



## J Butler (26 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 5 weeks*

  Ianho's mention of the ludwigia getting redder prompted me to think of synonyms and sanguine just popped into my head...

A little double entendre without the risque elements made it apt in my warped imagination    As you're planning on keeping this scape running for a while, how can we not be hopefully optimistic that it will get better and better!

Pregnant... or a food baby   Hopefully the former


----------



## faizal (27 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 5 weeks*

Wow!! Mark. absolutely lovely. How do you get it looking so matured in just 5 weeks?   Amazing ,....


----------



## clonitza (27 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 5 weeks*

Nice otto capture, if it wasn't for the fish people might take it for a terrestrial shot. 
Good job! Pity you didn't capture these details in your full tank shot. Can you lower the lamp or add some front lighting using a strobe maybe when doing the next one?

Mike


----------



## ghostsword (27 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 5 weeks*



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> Nice otto capture, if it wasn't for the fish people might take it for a terrestrial shot.
> 
> 
> Mike



Yep, it it wasn't for the fish it would look like a forest shot. So much clarity on the shot!


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 5 weeks*

Thanks guys   

I've added some more algae crew today.  ottos, shrimps and sae's

There's about 12 ottos, 20 shrimp 15 cherries, 5 SAE's, 1 catfish (which has polished of the large on the stone) barbs which clean and the shark which acts like an SAE.


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 5 weeks*

here's a nice one of the barbs, which have coloured nicely


----------



## Gill (27 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 5 weeks*

This is simply Breathtaking, and ages with more beauty with each passing shot. 
Agree with everyone that the Otto shot looks perfectly terrestrial in all its essence. 
I have seen a Barb that Might Interest you as a Companion for the current Barbs >> Snakeskin barbs - Puntius rhomboocellatus


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  @ 5 weeks*

Cheers Gill. ill google the above fish   

I've cut the ludwigia glandulosa tonight, to encourage denser growth. 

removed some of the old crypt leaves that have been there from day one. 

Here's a full tank shot @ 5 weeks. Still a massive way to go, but i'm pleased with the over all progress of the tank. 

Notice the big stone?...clean, without scrubbing


----------



## Antoni (27 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  full tank shot @ 5 weeks*

I love how the Aponogeton looks now, after the trim -waving in the water! great stuff


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  full tank shot @ 5 weeks*

cheers bud   

As it gets towards the top it loses some of it's initial redness going a crimson colour, which i'm guessing is it's normal colour.

I am thinking how to use it in an iwagumi, and break away from green plants in an iwagumi layout. crypts, aponogeten etc....


----------



## Antoni (27 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  full tank shot @ 5 weeks*

That would be challenging and great to do! I have seen one... actually it is one of my favourite setups with a autumn feeling... I will try to find it. But non aponogeton or crypts were used, I wonder if it was even a photo shop...

And this is the picture I was talking about!


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  full tank shot @ 5 weeks*



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> actually it is one of my favourite setups with a autumn feeling..



find it mate   I'd love to see it.

And finally   ...a final angled FTS...


----------



## Ian Holdich (27 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  full tank shot @ 5 weeks*

that's been well and truly hacked, Mark. That Aponogeton looks awesome.


----------



## George Farmer (27 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  full tank shot @ 5 weeks*

That's mental.  So many colours and textures already.  The eclectic fish selection suits it well...

Looking forward to seeing this bad-boy develop mate.  I reckon we should take it to Aquatics Live in my horse trailer!


----------



## Francis (28 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  full tank shot @ 5 weeks*

Looking amazing, really like the colour variants


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  full tank shot @ 5 weeks*

cheers fellas.

Slowly, day by day, it's taking on a better, more matured look. But still a long way off 100% mature.

Dosing wise, i'm the leanest I've ever been. On a 360L i'm dosing 10ml of TPN+ daily, 15 drops of ECA, 10 squirts of special N.

Apart from very minor GSA, it's one of the cleanest tanks yet. The catfish has taken care of GSA on the glass.

Gravel vacs, still have to be a dream find for me. It just makes me wonder how dirty my past tanks were. With the very easy water change system i have, i can do a buckets worth just to clean the gravel, and good god!...it's amazing, on a daily basis, how much 'crap' gets sucked up   

At night, i do the old "aeration" thing, which adds O2 and cleans the surface to a mirror finish.


----------



## Tom (29 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  full tank shot @ 5 weeks*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Slowly, day by day, it's taking on a better, more matured look. But still a long way off 100% mature.



Slowly? You're having a laugh Mark!   Looking good   Do you find the aeration helps?


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  full tank shot @ 5 weeks*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Slowly? You're having a laugh Mark!  Looking good



cheers mate   it's painful watching it grow!

This image is for Ed!   

A cherry shrimp...





he's way too fast for any fish to catch him!


----------



## Antoni (29 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  full tank shot @ 5 weeks*

Slow for Mark.... like a F1 bolide for me...

The Cherry looks awesome, IMO this could be ranked as Fire red ..


----------



## James Marshall (30 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  full tank shot @ 5 weeks*

Super healthly plants as always Mr Evans.
The layout is superb, the path way adds crazy depth.

Cheers,
James


----------



## Tom (30 Aug 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  full tank shot @ 5 weeks*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell me about it! Sitting here wanting to shout at my Parva!


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  full tank shot @ 5 weeks*

Thanks chaps.

A small written update. 

Everything is great. The stems are on full recovery. The Eustralis stellata is surprisingly quick at developing new crowns 

Crypts corners, are really starting to develop nicely too. 

My catfish does wonders for glass cleaning duties.  8)


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  update*

here's a snap of the stems on their recovery.

You can just make out the little groupings of stems.


----------



## Tony Swinney (3 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  update*

Beautiful work Mark - the colours and textures you have in there are wonderful.  i may just have to come see it in the flesh !

Tony


----------



## andyh (3 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  update*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Beautiful work Mark - the colours and textures you have in there are wonderful.  i may just have to come see it in the flesh !
> 
> Tony



Tony.....you can pick me up en-route!!   (if Mark will allow it  )


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  update*

i say we all go and take some beer!


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  update*

I'm sure something can be arranged in the future. 

I've noticed, recently, that the cherry shrimp are coming out more. Most of them are bright red, with little white saddles on their backs. Most fish leave them alone. 

Ludwigia glandulosa recovers well too. With about 3 new crowns, per cut stem.

The Java fern seems to be the slowest grower with lots of older leaves still attached. But plenty of new growth coming through.

Aponogeten crispus red, i think, needs to be reigned in! A pretty fast grower. 

So, with everything ticking over, i'm off the the LFS to look at fish


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  update*

Here's the 6 week update pic.


----------



## Tom (4 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  update*

Oh Mark go away!! Ha!


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  update*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Oh Mark go away!! Ha!



ok mate, i'll go back to my corner


----------



## Jur4ik (4 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  update*

Looking good mate.
Still with only 2x54w t5 ? who said we need high light to have success?


----------



## flygja (4 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  update*

Please remind me Mark, how many bps of CO2 are you running?


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  update*



			
				Jur4ik said:
			
		

> Still with only 2x54w t5



Yes Juri. just the 2. I have though, lowered the luminaire so it's the closest i can get it. 



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Please remind me Mark, how many bps of CO2 are you running?



I dont use a bubble counter flygja. i Have a green drop checker though. Co2 is on 2 hours before lights on. 

Everything with this tank, goes against everything I've ever done before. Quit low light, very low ferts, and average co2 injection.

Waterchanges are just 30% per week.


----------



## Ian Holdich (4 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  update*

still looking great Mark. Did you buy any fish?


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  update*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Did you buy any fish?



I didnt get chance to go out in the end  :?


----------



## flygja (5 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  update*

Thanks Mark. If you can't tell, I'm trying to dig the secret to minimal algae from you  You will tell us all one day...   

By the way, I'm really liking the multiple types of fish in one tank idea these days. Couple of years ago, I'd be obsessed with keeping only one type of fish in a tank, for competition photos admittedly. To the point that I might be down to 4 or 5 fish and won't buy any unless I can get the same type. Right now my 60cm has 3 different types of rasboras/tetras and I'm loving it! Splashes of colour and different behaviour are a joy to watch.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (5 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  update*

Looking good Mark, glad cherries are feeling great in there. I'd be too   
Now you need the same rainbow variety with shrimp as with fish. 
I have just brought 460 shrimp of 14 different species from abroad so maybe next time will bring you something more interesting.


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  update*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> I'm trying to dig the secret to minimal algae from you  You will tell us all one day...



I just cant tell you   it called be all that snake oil i add.



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> I have just brought 460 shrimp of 14 different species from abroad so maybe next time will bring you something more interesting.



gimmee gimmee!

Here's the aponogeten going mad on the right side. On the left, it's very uniform


----------



## ghostsword (6 Sep 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55  Aponogeten Madness*

Edis I am visiting you this week! 460 shrimp? I need to see that!


.


----------



## Ian Holdich (6 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Aponogeten Madness*

so much for the 40cm aponogeton! We need to be having a word with Tropica.


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Aponogeten Madness*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> We need to be having a word with Tropica.



You tell em' mate!   

This weekend, I've got a real hectic schedule, so you'll be pleased to hear, i wont be posting many pics. 

so, here's a full tank shot...ish. The ludwigia glandulosa, you see, came up from nowhere. The pre trimmed stems, are recovering, but not yet on show. The Ruby starts to shine. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (7 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Aponogeten Madness*

Come on Mark, give it some MH power or send the Giesmann to the London crew  
I can offer you hagen double 54T5 controller in exchange


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Aponogeten Madness*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Come on Mark, give it some MH power or send the Giesmann to the London crew



You mean, you cant see them when i switch them on?   ...you need dark glasses like this guy  8) 

I'll be using them soon. 

My Anubias is about to flower.Still looking for Aponogeten flowers though.   

I'm getting bored watching this thing tick over...time for the 60 i think.


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Aponogeten Madness*

Here's my little glass cleaner, on the back wall.

I've not had to touch the glass since it's gone in.


----------



## ghostsword (8 Sep 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55  The best window cleaner in town.*

Is that an ancistrus ? 


.


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  The best window cleaner in town.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Is that an ancistrus ?



Yes, i believe it is.


----------



## dazzer1975 (9 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  The best window cleaner in town.*

stunning... 




nuff said.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (9 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  The best window cleaner in town.*

i am running out of superlatives...


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  The best window cleaner in town.*



			
				dazzer1975 said:
			
		

> stunning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cheers dazzer.   



			
				wearsbunnyslippers said:
			
		

> i am running out of superlatives...



 

I've noticed, my cherries are laden with eggs. They're ready to explode. 

I'm certain some have laid because my tetras are hovering around the grass more than usual. I think they may be looking for easy food. 

You can just make out the adult cherries in the grass. They feel safe there i reckon. 





Thanks for taking a look


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  cherries ready to lay*

Time to move my SAE's  :? moss attack!


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  cherries ready to lay*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Time to move my SAE's  moss attack!



Indeed, they've been eating my moss. It looks ragged in spots. 

When i caught them, i bagged them up and there crap was bright green. Evidence they've been eating my moss! 

So, a lesson learned! they're great for early start up, with cleaning the white fluffy stuff which develops on wood.

I'll be adding some more fish next weekend. A focal point fish!


----------



## clonitza (11 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  cherries ready to lay*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> A focal point fish!


A goldfish! 

Looks neat mate, you're a lucky guy, I see my fish only when I turn off the lights.


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  cherries ready to lay*



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> A goldfish!



how did you know?   

I've done a water change today. The effect low water gives is ace. 

In actual fact, it shows my error in design...i should of done this layout in a 40 instead of 55   ooops!

Anyhow, here's another pick for you to get bored over   

This should be giving you a clue to my next IAPLC entry


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  cherries ready to lay*

again mate, that apongeton looks really cool in there. I'm not sure your baby shrimplets will last very long with that shark hanging around. 

any clues on the fish?


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  cherries ready to lay*

It's not the shark that worries me. It's the serpae tetras and the barbs. They seem to be hanging around the grass, much more than usual.  :? 

The shark is no bother at all to anything just at the moment. 

All of the shrimps have got really big, including the amano's. It's a shame amano's dont breed because they're carrying eggs too.

Even if a couple of youngsters make it, i'm sure the population will grow.  8) 



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> any clues on the fish?



I think i know, but not fully sure.   

On a side note (yet again) gravel vacs blow me away!!!!!!!   or rather the crud we dont see and do anything about. My tool of choice for any future setup...even with grass and HC!


----------



## clonitza (11 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  cherries ready to lay*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> how did you know?


They are great scapers you now, a little bit misunderstood 'cause they have their own style. 



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> In actual fact, it shows my error in design...i should of done this layout in a 40 instead of 55   ooops!



Yeah, shallow tanks have their own drama when long plants are used. Just imagine there some 2-3m long vallis. 
BTW nice shot!   

Good luck with choosing fish, regarding shrimps especially RCS they tend to hang around the surface and get purple ... they did that before being on my cichilds meal of choice. Amano's on the other hand should be fine, they bite when pissed off!


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  cherries ready to lay*

I've just spent a bit of time with my son looking for baby shrimp. Didn't find any, but we had a great time feeding the fish and stuff.

I realised, that i dont spend enough time actually enjoying layouts. 

Here;'s a few pics of my son. I like the shrimp cleaning his hand.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Helping hand from my son, Dan!*

Love the picture of the shrimp cleaning his hand, magical moment dude!


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Helping hand from my son, Dan!*

Cheers Luis. Yeah, it was fun counting cherry shrimp.  

After such time, i can see the moss starting to take over the stones. Even the big obtrusive stone has moss crawling up it, so hopefully, after 6 months, they should look a bit more subtle.


----------



## Antoni (12 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Helping hand from my son, Dan!*

Interaction with nature! What a wonderful moment  and capture


----------



## Gill (12 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Helping hand from my son, Dan!*

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww so cute. My Little Boy always wants to help me with the tank and he is nearly 2.


----------



## viktorlantos (12 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Helping hand from my son, Dan!*

Wow what a great capture Mark.   
I love the giant tank effect with the boy in the front of it. Brilliant.

Quaity mate!


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Helping hand from my son, Dan!*

Cheers guys. It's nice to try and include my son. Maybe one day, he'll take it up too. He is asking for a small tank of his own.


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Helping hand from my son, Dan!*

you do realise he'll want a sponge bob in there. I'm also getting the same request at the moment. Perhaps we could have a children tank scape off lol.


----------



## mrjackdempsey (13 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Helping hand from my son, Dan!*

All I can say is 'Wow'- well maybe a little more! Your Dan certainly lets us know the size of your tank and the size of your plants. The whole is so much more than the sum of the parts in your tank, it really is a lip smacking good looking tank. I think the shot with your Dan in front says so much more than here is a great looking tank it tells us the whole family are proud of your art. Think this is the nicest picture I've seen of any of your tanks Mark, a very big well done


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Helping hand from my son, Dan!*

Cheers guys; your all too kind.   

Well, i observe frequently. Looking around at the roots and things. 

I've noticed something really strange from the crypt balansae. Whats happening is, the roots are growing upwards and out of the substrate. Any reason why?

They're noticeable on the side glass, and if you look in about 3 inches, it's happening all around the base of the bunch of crypts.   

This image, isnt to show this BTW...I'll try and get one to illustrate the above.


----------



## NeilW (15 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Strange crypt roots. Growing upwards*

From my basic knowledge I think plant roots will always grow in the direction where its needs can be met. I've also read that Crypts are a root thirsty species, so my deduction would be that its finding something tasty elsewhere and heading towards it. Maybe try some root tabs underneath that particular plant to encourage it back in the right direction. 

Either that or its lost.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (16 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Strange crypt roots. Growing upwards*

Maybe its hitting your plastic crate bariers and grow up in these spots?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Strange crypt roots. Growing upwards*

i dream to have a tank looking this good and algae free, must be nice to know you are a fore runner to the majority mark  
piece-of-fish - thats a smart tank, your my new goal


----------



## Tony Swinney (16 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Strange crypt roots. Growing upwards*

Hi Mark

I find this with Balansae too - Mine tend to sprout roots around an inch above the substrate level and form balls of roots there.  maybe they're part of the anti-ADA brigade   

Tony


----------



## ghostsword (16 Sep 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55  Strange crypt roots. Growing upwards*

I had a similar issue with my balansae and what kept them neat was flat rocks on the sides. Also, osmocote cubes right next to them helped.


.


----------



## Tom (16 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Strange crypt roots. Growing upwards*

I've had it with several Crypts in low tech tanks too, when they become more established. I just trimmed the visible ones.


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Strange crypt roots. Growing upwards*

Thanks for the advice fellas.   

I think i'll leave them, as they're doing no harm


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Strange crypt roots. Growing upwards*

From no where, there's a stalk from the aponogeten crispus red, which has broken the surface this morning.
 So i think soon, it'll flower


----------



## George Farmer (17 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Strange crypt roots. Growing upwards*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> From no where, there's a stalk from the aponogeten crispus red, which has broken the surface this morning.
> So i think soon, it'll flower


Nice one mate.  Its flowers are lovely.


----------



## ghostsword (17 Sep 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55  Aponogeten to flower soon.*

Yep, aponogeton flowers are very nice and delicate looking. They do have a funny smell though.  

Great flower group for macros! 


.


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Aponogeten to flower soon.*

I'm looking forward to watching it develop   

My evening water change routine, saw my cat help out. 

Check her out in the front of the shot holding the hose pipe   could of ended in disaster!!


----------



## viktorlantos (17 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Aponogeten to flower soon.*

Ugh this beast getting better and better.  Are you using the HQI-s too?
The tank is full width plants now i am wondering what lighting method you use now to have enough on the bottom too.


----------



## clonitza (17 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Aponogeten to flower soon.*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> i am wondering what lighting method you use now to have enough on the bottom too.



I think the robocat's laser vision is doing the trick when drooling in front of the tank thinking of that sushi swimming all around. 

I'd stick my hand in that aquarium to pick some plants for my desert like scape, unfortunately you're far far away and I'm not rubberman. 

C'mon show us the flower ... 

Mike


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Aponogeten to flower soon.*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Are you using the HQI-s too?
> The tank is full width plants now i am wondering what lighting method you use now to have enough on the bottom too.



I'm not using the HQI just yet Viktor. And in all honesty, this tank doesn't need it. 

With just 2 x 54w, there's just enough light getting to the grass...only just enough though.Especially, when the stems over shadow the centre.  :? I'm still on just 5 hours a day.   






The next scape i have planned, i'll be using heavy lighting   

I'm still months away from this looking like i imagined, if at all like i imagined. 



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> C'mon show us the flower ...



It's not flowered just yet my friend.


----------



## Joecoral (18 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Aponogeten to flower soon.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> My evening water change routine, saw my cat help out.



How often do you water change then Mark, every evening?


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Aponogeten to flower soon.*



			
				Joecoral said:
			
		

> How often do you water change then Mark, every evening?



Once per week. 

30% for maybe 2 weeks, and then a big 50% on the 3rd


----------



## George Farmer (18 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Aponogeten to flower soon.*

That really is impressive growth for 2 x 54w T5 for 5hrs.

I swear you have magic tap water!


----------



## viktorlantos (18 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Aponogeten to flower soon.*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> That really is impressive growth for 2 x 54w T5 for 5hrs.
> 
> I swear you have magic tap water!



And probably magic light too   

Amazing achievment with this equipment Mark.


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Aponogeten to flower soon.*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> That really is impressive growth for 2 x 54w T5 for 5hrs.
> 
> I swear you have magic tap water!





			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> And probably magic light too
> 
> Amazing achievment with this equipment Mark.



I think it might be 12 weeks, or there abouts. 

This is not as fast as you may think.

The next image will show this....The fern leaves are still old one, with new coming through...very slowly.
The lud glandulosa is still a long way off being a 'thicket'

The anubias has only grown about 4 new leaves...with a flower unfurling.





The stems at the back are doing OK. The Aponogeten is doing the best so far, with moss recovering nicely after taking out the SAE's  

One thing is for sure! I'm coming around to the idea of lower light, lower ferts way of things. Much easier to handle!!!


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Aponogeten to flower soon.*

The red is doing well as well. Are you still adding the ETA? 

looking super healthy mate.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Aponogeten to flower soon.*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Are you still adding the ETA?



Yes mate. The ECA goes in daily.   

I know flowering Anubias is a regular occurrence for many of us, but it's always a joy every time it happens...


----------



## flyingfish (19 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Flowering Anubias*

Never seen that before! what anubias is that?


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Flowering Anubias*



			
				flyingfish said:
			
		

> what anubias is that?



It's Tropica's Anubias Nana. A great size for medium to large size aquariums.   

I often get anubias flowering, but this particular flower is nice, as it's straight up and neat. Often they can sprout out at funny angles etc.


----------



## James Marshall (19 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Flowering Anubias*

Very cool,  how long do the flowers last under water ?
I've had sagittaria flower loads but always above the water level.

Cheers,
James


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Flowering Anubias*



			
				James Marshall said:
			
		

> how long do the flowers last under water ?



They'll last a while, but their a magnet for algae once they've aged. As soon as i see it deteriorate, i'll cut it off.

Here's the aponogeten runner getting ready to flower...


----------



## James Marshall (21 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Flowering Anubias*

That's interesting, cos i'd imagine that a final shot with a dozen or more submerged flowers would look incredible and somewhat unique.

Cheers,
James


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Flowering Anubias*



			
				James Marshall said:
			
		

> i'd imagine that a final shot with a dozen or more submerged flowers would look incredible and somewhat unique.



I guess it would. However, getting them to flower 'on demand' would be a tall order


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Flowering Anubias*

Here's another image of the aponogeton flowering stalk...





Here's the pogostemon erectus breaking the surface...

There's even a resident spider on the wood. He's spun a little web,


----------



## Gill (21 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  growing out the top*

Lol, Spiders sure do like opentop tanks. I always end up with them.


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  growing out the top*

A couple of days later, it's starting to open up   ...albeit bent.


----------



## clonitza (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Aponogeton flowering*

Gravity mate! 
Really nice photo, thanks for sharing.

Mike


----------



## viktorlantos (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Aponogeton flowering*

Hey dude! This looks awesome man! 
Brill capture quality as always


----------



## Alastair (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Aponogeton flowering*

i agree awesome mate. just gets better everytime i see new pics.


----------



## Gill (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Aponogeton flowering*

stunning pic, and i like the refraction in the glass


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Aponogeton flowering*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> stunning pic, and i like the refraction in the glass



Ta matey   



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> i agree awesome mate. just gets better everytime i see new pics.



Thank you.   



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Hey dude! This looks awesome man!
> Brill capture quality as always


Thanks man. I'm gaining inspiration from you dude.



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> Gravity mate!



will it correct itself if i turn the tank upside down?   

Once the flower is fully open, i'll take an image with flash. In the mean time, this sets it off nicely.


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Aponogeton flowering*

awesome photography mate, you really have some skills.


----------



## Antoni (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Aponogeton flowering*

Pure inspiration!


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Aponogeton flowering*

Thanks Ian and Antoni.   

Just recently, I've been feeling rather crap. Health is average, so the tank doesn't get what it deserves! That said, it's a breeze to look after.

Here's a comparison shot after about 3 months.









Thanks for taking the time to look.


----------



## Alastair (24 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Full tank shots and stuff.*

Awesome Mark. Can't believe the growth just off two t5s. God knows you'll have a jungle I'm your living room when the halides come in ha ha. Sorry to hear your not too great either


----------



## Jim (25 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Full tank shots and stuff.*

What a beautiful tank.


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Full tank shots and stuff.*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> What a beautiful tank.



Thanks Jim.



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Can't believe the growth just off two t5s. God knows you'll have a jungle I'm your living room when the halides come in ha ha



Yep! just 2 x 54wt5's for 5 hours. I daren't go anymore.

To be honest, as some may suspect, i'm bored of the layout. I'm a iwagumi fan, and i'm so looking forward to doing a stone layout in such a big tank.   



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear your not too great either



Thanks man. I'm fed up with feeling ill. specialist appointments etc...a pain! 2.5 stone weight loss, without trying is nice though


----------



## Iain Sutherland (25 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Full tank shots and stuff.*

got your first 2 stone to to put in the iwagami then   
The tank is looking amazing.
How have you trained the crispus red to behave so well and reach across the middle?? 
Another amazing scape Mark.


----------



## Joecoral (25 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Full tank shots and stuff.*

Wow, what a transformation, stunning Mark! It's really grown in well!


----------



## greenink (25 Sep 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55  Full tank shots and stuff.*

Can we have some videos please?


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Full tank shots and stuff.*



			
				mikeappleby said:
			
		

> Can we have some videos please?



I'll try and get a vid or 2 next weekend.   



			
				Joecoral said:
			
		

> Wow, what a transformation, stunning Mark! It's really grown in well!



Cheers joe   



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> How have you trained the crispus red to behave so well and reach across the middle??



The flow from the left, keeps the crispus uniform, but on the right hand side, it's not so tidy.  :? 

Here's an in situ shot...





Bring on the Gumi i say


----------



## Ian Holdich (25 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Full tank shots and stuff.*

wow mate that has grown immensely! That side has got really dense in the few weeks i saw it.

still looks good though.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (25 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Full tank shots and stuff.*

Have you had any issues with your banded barbs eating the RCS since you introduced them?


----------



## schraptor (25 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Full tank shots and stuff.*

Very nice tank. I really like the in situ shot, the tank simply fits there.
What I don't like in a front shot is that big stone in the middle, maybe its just how it looks on the pictures, but it brings my attention and imho it is not so nice to be so exposed. It might be due to the other stones being covered by moss / shaded by other plants.

Anyway I hope you will get better in no time ! Iwagumi ftw !


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Full tank shots and stuff.*

Thanks chaps.

The flower is massive. Bigger than i thought it'd be...





re: the stone. Yes, it's horrid. It is getting covered my moss though. I did know this would happen with time, so hard scape really cant be judged until the scape is finished...which might be soon   

I have a mammoth task with this tank next week....to move it to another destination....wish me luck!


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Full tank shots and stuff.*

nice pic Mark.

give me a ring if you need me!


(if i'm not working)


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Full tank shots and stuff.*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> give me a ring if you need me!



Thanks mate. I've just about got enough bodies to lift it.

Time to catch the fish.


----------



## clonitza (29 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Full tank shots and stuff.*

Hold your fishes!  Don't forget to take a macro of that beautiful flower (thanks for sharing it) 
Have fun moving the tank


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Full tank shots and stuff.*

90% of live stock caught with ease


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  Full tank shots and stuff.*

I've just about caught everything in the tank, without too much disruption. 

This could quite possibly be the last time you see this. It'll be going to Telford Aquatics show this week, and then returned home. If it comes back safely, then i'll carry on running it, if not, i'll start with a new scape. 

I've learned so so much, much more than any other tank I've done. So, for once, i'm genuinely excited about the next tank in terms of 'ease' 

Layout, was average and I've made some strange choices, but I've learned from this. I'm going back to what i love the most....Stone!

It's a shame really, because much of the scape still needs time to mature. Ferns for example, still need to fully transform.


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  possibly, for the last time.*

Getting ready for the big move. 

I've moved it away from the wall to clean, but the back glass is clean   









wish me luck  8) 

This is a good opportunity to get some pics, as the light falls on the rear wall.


----------



## NeilW (2 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  possibly, for the last time.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

>


Looks great half emersed mate, just leave it as that job done   

Any inspiration for your new scape?


----------



## Ian Holdich (2 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  possibly, for the last time.*

good luck with everything Mark and i'll look forward to the new scape. 

ps the scape still looks great!


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  possibly, for the last time.*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> good luck with everything Mark and i'll look forward to the new scape.



cheers bud.



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> Any inspiration for your new scape?



yes mate, i have a bit. I'll sketch a few things out before i do it.

I'm aiming for really open, airy style of scape next time, to emphasize the large size of the tank.

I've refilled this until tomorrow night. It looks quite nice away from the wall with 2 x 150MH over the top.


----------



## Sonnyarba (2 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  possibly, for the last time.*

Good luck with the trip mate  

You had a great success with this setup, so I can't wait to see your next challenge


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  possibly, for the last time.*

cheers mate. 

It's still possible i'll be keeping this going. I wish i had a bigger house, where i could put it in the middle of the room. Looks so much better.

Then again, onwards and upwards sounds like fun


----------



## Antoni (2 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  possibly, for the last time.*

Great scape, Mark! One of my favorite! I wish you luck with the trip and hope everything will be ok   
I think though, that you are going to start the new venture really sooooon...... as far as I know you


----------



## viktorlantos (2 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  possibly, for the last time.*

Cheers Mark, you're brave man  I would never take a tank like this to an event. Hopefully things will go well and you can have it back without any damage.

On the other side the visitors will freak out to see a tank like this in person.  And noone could came up with a competitive setup to yours. So you will harvest all the success for sure. You deserve it Mark. Enjoy that moment.  

Please do some shots on the movement too and the event. 
I would like to see the people faces. I bet will be like


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  possibly, for the last time.*

Cheers Viktor. It's a mission for sure, but when i half emptied the tank, it moved easy.

I've got about 6 guys to help me out lifting it. Time will tel i guess. (praise   )

Here's a short clip...



To be honest, like i mentioned, it's not fully grown in. Stems need time as do the ferns. Moss is quite nice, the best I've grown for sometime. Hopefully the public will like. I cant wait to get 300w of ADA NAG green over the top  



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> I think though, that you are going to start the new venture really sooooon...... as far as I know you



You know me well Antoni  

I notice a stray fish!!!!!!


----------



## ghostsword (2 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55  possibly, for the last time.*

It is a great scape, and the tank is superb. How would you move something that big safely is a surprise to me, buy I am glad that you are doing it. The more people know about planted tanks the better.

Looking forward to your next scape.


.


----------



## fandango (2 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  possibly, for the last time.*

what a beauty. thanks for posting all this and the video at the end show just how clean and perfect it is.
best of luck with the move.
regards,
fandango


----------



## Tony Swinney (2 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  possibly, for the last time.*

Looks great with back wall lit - get them castors fitted 

Good luck with the move, and the exhibition too.

Cheers
Tony


----------



## Gary Nelson (3 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  possibly, for the last time.*

Absolutely stunning! wished I had that in my room.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  possibly, for the last time.*

I look forward to seeing it soon mate - and good luck with the move.  My 30cm cube next to it will look rather pathetic in comparison!


----------



## Alastair (3 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  possibly, for the last time.*

Hope the move goes well Mark. Would be great to see this tank at the show. Looking forward to your next scale then. If your going back to stone, what will you be doing with that wood COUGH WINK WINK. Haha ;0)


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  possibly, for the last time.*

Thanks for the support guys.

Moving the tank was a breeze. Much easier than i thought. 4 of us took a corner each, and job done.

It's sealed tightly with cling film, so should be OK.


----------



## Alastair (3 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  possibly, for the last time.*

I'd have been scared the bottom would fall through lol


----------



## J Butler (3 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  possibly, for the last time.*

Mind those speed bumps!

edit: Although I suppose with a vans wide wheelbase, it shouldn't be a problem, i'm used to my little fiesta


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  possibly, for the last time.*

I'd be sat in the back with that mate! Infact i'd probably be laid next to the tank.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (3 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  possibly, for the last time.*

Good luck with the transportation. Is that the water line in the picture or have you drained it completely?
Looking forward to surprised visitors photos


----------



## Alastair (3 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  possibly, for the last time.*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> I'd be sat in the back with that mate! Infact i'd probably be laid next to the tank.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  possibly, for the last time.*

It's fully empty Ed.   

I'm much happier it's in the van. I just hope everything withstands the 'no water' period. George and Dan do it frequently, without trouble, so this should be OK?


----------



## George Farmer (3 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  possibly, for the last time.*

It'll be fine mate.  Just take it easy on the roads and drive as smoothly as possible. Top it up as slowly as possible to avoid potential clouding.

Try to do the same on the return and keep the 'scape going for Aquatics Live!


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  possibly, for the last time.*

What a day!   i'm pooped.

The tank arrived safe and sound, If a little untidy after filling.

I filled it, and it was crystal clear, but numpty here forgot to clean the filter   nice dirty water   A few hours of the filter running and everything was good again.


----------



## Ian Holdich (4 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  What a day!*

looks ace mate and well done! 

Those posters that describe the layout are great as well, does it have ya name on??


----------



## ghostsword (4 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55  What a day!*

You guys are amazing. Moving such a large thing to a show. I've seen that tank empty and it was amazingly large, so to move it with substrate and plants would be something that I would not try. 




.


----------



## Sonnyarba (4 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  What a day!*

Wow, you must be proud Mark... This is amazing!!!

Good luck!


----------



## jay (4 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  What a day!*

Wow. Where is this being displayed? Sorry, I've been under a bit of a work shaped rock for a while.


----------



## George Farmer (4 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  What a day!*

Good to see you today, Mark.   

Tank looked sweet. Star of the show!


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  What a day!*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Good to see you today, Mark.
> 
> Tank looked sweet. Star of the show!



and you matey!   I've just been looking at your rock layout...pretty darn nice mate. Could be my next venture.



			
				jay said:
			
		

> Where is this being displayed?



Aqua 2011 @ telford   



			
				Sonnyarba said:
			
		

> Wow, you must be proud Mark... This is amazing!!!



I'm proud to be helping with the spreading of the word. This is important i think   



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You guys are amazing. Moving such a large thing to a show.



Brute strenghth!   



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Those posters that describe the layout are great as well, does it have ya name on??



it does matey. My 15 minutes of fame.   

Here's a brief encounter withAqua 2011, you'll catch George's and Dan's tank too.



I've mentioned this a few times, but the scape isnt fully matured, no where near. But to get the chance to help out and display, means masses to me. So if it benefits the UK as a whole then i'm up for anything.


----------



## viktorlantos (5 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  What a day!*

Ah guys this is awesome! What a beautiful presentation of these diamonds. I love the idea that Tropica used your tanks and not built new ones for the event. Congrat to the event and i wish you luck and lot of fun.

Do not forget to capture some faces when they enter to the planted heaven


----------



## flygja (5 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  What a day!*

You guys must be strong, I almost died carrying a 120cm x 50cm x 50cm.... empty! There were 2 other guys with me too! What a great display, you guys must be well chuffed.


----------



## Antoni (5 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  What a day!*

Awesome, guys! 

That is quite a venture and I admire your endevour and passion! Mark, you deserve a medal for bravery and great contribution to the aquascaping in UK !  Will have a word with the Queen, later on   

The hobby needs people like you!


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  What a day!*

Thanks chaps. Just doing my bit, just like dan and George. 

I'm off work tomorrow, and I'm heading back to the show. I really can't wait.   

I'll get some pictures and post them in due course. 

Pretty soon, I'll be starting a new journal for the 120 x 55 x 55 an iwagumi, with a twist here and there.


----------



## Stu Worrall (5 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  What a day!*

looks like a great show and the tank has come along so much.  I cant believe you managed to move that massive tank in one piece! well done


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55  What a day!*

It was actually quite easy Stu. No real hassle at all.  

So, the end is here. The tank is back at home, being dismantled. It's been a mad few weeks, and now it's time to concentrate on my IAPLC 2012.

I'm going to give the next tank, lots of time. And with many new things learned, i feel much more 'comfortable' with steady growth and maintenance. 

Aqua 2011 was an awesome experience, and I've made some great friends, especially, the guys from Tropica. Michael @ Tropica was a rock to me at the show, with encouragement and advise.

Troels, and Lars were fantastic, and, many thanks for everything.  

filipe oliveira was a legend! I've spent a fair few hours with him, talking, talking and more tanking. A great guy! We even helped each other pack gear away and load vans. Look forward to seeing him again. 

Very kindly, he's given me the new range of Elos ferts to try out, so I'll report on these in the future. 





Can I also thank everyone for their kind contribution to this thread. Without you guys, it would have been nothing. 

At some time in the future, I'll more than likely start a new journal, but currently, I have a few health issues with need resolving, so for now, I'll take a back seat for a while until I'm a little more certain of the future.    

Thanks everyone.


----------



## clonitza (7 Oct 2011)

Good luck mate with the next setup. Sharing your work is a great experience for us too. 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Antoni (7 Oct 2011)

Wonderful journal and journey Mark! Cant wait to see your comments on the Elos products, look sexy! 

Good luck and get better soon!


----------



## ghostsword (7 Oct 2011)

Get better soon Mark.

I'm looking forward to your next scape.




.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (7 Oct 2011)

The pleasure has been all ours with this journal mark.
Looking forward to the next one so get better soon


----------



## Ian Holdich (7 Oct 2011)

can't wait for the next one Mark, i had the pleasure to see this scape in the flesh (water and leaves), and it was truly a proper smasher!

Here's to the next journal.


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Oct 2011)

Thanks chaps. I'm off to the hospital on Monday for my colonostopy, so fingers crossed. 

The next journal will start, but when, I really don't know. I may skip the 'start up' part and introduce everyone to it later on in the scales life. 

I have at least 2 tanks to scape... The 120 x 55 x 55 and the 60 x 30 x 36 they'll both be different to one another with one being more 'experimental'

Again, thanks to everyone for their input. 13000 views in under a year, humbles me


----------



## spill50 (7 Oct 2011)

Good luck with everything mark. I look forward to seeing your new scales when they arrive


----------



## George Farmer (7 Oct 2011)

Nice one Mark. Glad you enjoyed your first trade show. Hopefully the first of many for you.

I look forward to your next scape but more importantly hope you return to full health soon.

Keep up the great work; helping to provide so much inspiration to UKAPS members and being a positive ambassador for the hobby as a whole.  

Next project - the 6000 litre...


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Oct 2011)

spill50 said:
			
		

> I look forward to seeing your new scales when they arrive



You've lost me there matey   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I look forward to your next scape but more importantly hope you return to full health soon.



Cheers bud.   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Next project - the 6000 litre



Looking forward to that venture George. Red bull a plenty eh....


----------



## viktorlantos (7 Oct 2011)

Cheers Mark, i hope you recover shortly.

I do followed this journal like all of them from you. Was nice to see this scape evolving and see something different from you. The tank size and the dimension was unique and this become a real beauty. Was worried how you guys move it to the event, but worked out perfectly and the tank was presented in the perfect way there. Really inspirational.

What can i say? I look forward to your next setup. Build a big mountain in this beast mate.


----------



## Tony Swinney (7 Oct 2011)

Well done on all fronts Mark - great scape, great journal, and great effort on the show too 

All the best for the weeks ahead, and as always, I look forward to the next one 

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Sonnyarba (8 Oct 2011)

I wish you all the best Mark, and hope to see your new aquascape in the near future


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Oct 2011)

Thank you all very much.    

I do look forward to setting up an iwagumi in a large Aquarium. Large open areas for a large shoal of fish   .... Dreamy. 

I'm trying to think outside the box with the next set up, so I'll see where my mind takes me.


----------



## flygja (8 Oct 2011)

Get well soon and we all can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Oct 2011)

Thanks flygja. 

The tank is now empty, clean, and back on it's stand. I'll plumb everything back in shortly, and rig the lights up again. 

Now to source some new hardscape materials


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Oct 2011)

So, on we go.


----------



## flygja (9 Oct 2011)

No signs of medical conditions holding you back. Therapeutic even I think.


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Oct 2011)

When one is on morphine for pain control, there's nothing that can't be achieved....sounds like an ancient saying   

But yeah, without it, I'm useless. I need a diagnosis ASAP


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Oct 2011)

Just remember Lennon wrote his best songs when on morphine!


----------



## Markmark (9 Oct 2011)

A truely epic and inpiring journal from start to finish. Loved every second of reading it, and cant wait to see the Iwagumi take shape. 
Much respect and hopes of a speedy recovery for you.


----------

